# Christopher Dugger / DeliriumSade / October Evans / OctoberGrrrl / "Christina Autumn Taylor" etc...



## GS 281 (Nov 28, 2017)

Spoiler: NSFW










Thanks to @zedkissed60 for quarterbacking this thing. Also, props to @Hellfire and @CasualSeppuku for their huge contributions here. With Kiwis like this, we can find anything.

I'm not gonna list all of the names he uses around the web in the OP, but we will cover that well enough later. If you want to peep his social network just jump to the conclusion.





Chris Dugger (aka DeliriumSade) wants you to fuck him.



 








You may want to wear a condom.

This fat pig trying to pass themselves off as a woman seems to be keen on building an entire personality of themselves based around kink. They are into retarded BDSM bullshit, pretend to be a woman and they're trying to get with Freyja Falke.

This dude will never, ever pass. Look at this shit.



Spoiler





 





He looks like Andy Richter





On Fetlife he indicates that he is currently "protecting" Jade Melody and that he is under consideration by Missy Freyja (Freyja Falke).


 




If you are wondering who Jade Melody is, then take a look here.







Spoiler













I don't know what is better, that their gut completely covers their genitals or the stretchmarks on their tits. I vote for the vaginal acne.

Chris is also into music



> "In the last 15 years since starting out at a very young age with her very first instrument, Christina Autumn Taylor (formerly Christopher Colton Dugger) set out to write music and lyrics that is entirely of her original creative wordplay, thus allowing her to express herself fully with her personal experiences, her thoughts and her feelings, covering all topics and issues while never running out of things to say. Since having left rehab in December 2013, Christina struggled to find herself in music again...."
> http://www.bandfinder.com/christinataylormusic (https://archive.md/lGi1Q)



And e-begging.



> 25 years old, Transgender MtF, TransLesbian, RiotGrrl, BDSM lifestyle member, artist, photographer, filmmaker, writer, poet, blogger, journalist, singer-songwriter, hearing impaired, down to earth, easygoing, always cleans up after myself, great cook, GrungeGoth, creative, somewhat introverted and open minded.
> 
> I’m currently looking for a place to stay while at a temporary safe house via The Network La Red due to being at risk because my ex boyfriend was abusive. It’s a domestic violence agency, for those who doesn’t know about it.
> 
> ...



He's a renaissance troon.

If you are looking for a little bit of a background on this bad ass who is totally gonna help take us down, He provides that information for you himself.



> *The Dark Reality Experience: My Life as an Bisexual Goth*
> 
> In this life, I have been through a lot. Allow me to begin the biography of my life...
> 
> ...



With all that rape, he still  buddies up to Laurelai





Clearly, life as a bisexual goth isn't all it's cracked up to be.

If you are wondering what Chris is up to recently, he's taken to being a twitter tranny complaining about trump and being an edgelord, claiming to punch nazis









His story makes total sense too tho





This guy even wants to run for president. He makes Chris' soup hotels sound rational.






PH: 802-488-8047
DOB: October 26, 1988

Some of his social media

https://www.mylife.com/christopher-dugger/streetchristian46
https://www.familysearch.org/ark:/61903/1:1:VDKC-H9K
https://twitter.com/DeliriumSade/
https://www.facebook.com/wanderlustgrrrl ( https://archive.md/q5CO8 )
https://www.reverbnation.com/musician/octoberevans
https://www.pledgemusic.com/artists/october-rain-music
https://vampirefreaks.com/ptempathyofficial
https://deliriumsade.deviantart.com/
https://cash.me/$deliriumsade
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTKPw3MA-u-hocjkC1RljzQ/about
https://www.instagram.com/deliriumsadeofficial/
https://www.patreon.com/DeliriumSadeProductions
https://onlyfans.com/deliriumsade
https://deliriumsadeproductions.weebly.com
https://www.facebook.com/pg/TransMadGeniusArts/about
transgendermadgeniusarts.weebly.com


----------



## KM 749 (Nov 28, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


>



The Marquis de Sade himself would weep in agony over what he inspired in this degenerate.

I do admit that it was smart of him to use the nose plugs to help accentuate the swine motif the rest of his body portrays.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 28, 2017)

To this one's credit she did get the surgery and takes hrt. That puts her above 99% of the rat king.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 28, 2017)

Isn't this the one who people in chat were quoting who used the phrase "non-sexual coitus"?


----------



## El Porko Fako (Nov 29, 2017)

"always cleans up after myself"



God bless the Freyja Falke thread. It's proven to be a honey hole that's uncovered some of the most bizarre, degenerate pig people the Farms has seen in awhile.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 29, 2017)

He supposedly is living off $787.04 a month from a tugboat plus whatever he earns from "blowjobs."




Spoiler





















This guy is the embodiment of Trump derangement syndrome.





In addition to the story in the OP about getting community service for attacking someone, he has had multiple violent encounters with what he claims were nazis/Trump supporters/white supremacists/etc as well as his own father.



Spoiler
















On September 21st, a "transphobic white supremacist" allegedly punched him when he was going to the trans clinic. He also got told the insurance was trying to get out of paying for him to troon out. These events resulted in him wanting to flee the country as well as thoughts of suicide and a call to the scam Trans Lifeline, who did not answer him (and pretty much everyone else) in his time of need.



Spoiler





























In addition to LARPing as a presidential candidate for 2020, he wants to run for office in 2018, even he doesn't know what position.












He rapidly flip-flops between wanting to run for unspecific office in Vermont's government to make it into a degenerate's paradise, and chimping out about the state and threatening to move someplace else, including Canada and California.









Here are his thoughts on some issues. In addition to wanting a $30 minimum wage, he also wants open borders with easier access for legal and illegals to become citizens, he wants protections for illegal immigrants with sanctuary cities and no ICE, he wants universal healthcare with expanded Medicare, housing and healthcare for all veterans, legalized marijuana and expanded treatment for the opioid crisis, and wants stricter gun control which he claims would result in a "non-violent society."

What he doesn't offer is any idea on how to pay for any of this.



Spoiler

















​


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 29, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> https://vampirefreaks.com/ptempathyofficial



from this profile


> It all started with an original idea, roughly about 17 years ago, when lead vocalist/singer-songwriter/musician, October Rain Evans, joined forces with 4 people to form an alternative rock band known as Empthy Existence back in the day in their youth, from a very small town in Texas. They would go on to record 4 albums, 2 EPs, release a live CD/DVD project, and only 2 remix albums for the next 10 or so years and tour nonstop. Little did everyone know that October and her crew from Empty Existence was meant to change the world, and after nearly 10-12 years with Empty Existence and 4 full-length LPs later, she abruptly left on a 7 year hiatus after losing her daughter to leukemia on August 5th, 2009 and her wife to suicide on October 26th, 2009, with an hopeful promise to her band that they would reunite and make an 5th and final album. Unfortunately, that was never to become an official reality, since all 4 original members died in a fatal car accident a year later after October's departure from Empty Existence on October's 22nd birthday on October 26th, 2010. Eventually, after the 7 years' hiatus and a nervous breakdown that led to an wakeup call, this hiatus and October's epiphany on December 2015 led to the reformation of her original ideas and creative chaos that would give birth to a new band, Post Traumatic Empathy, picking up where Empty Existence left off 7 years ago and fulfilling their destiny by cementing a long overdue promise to release Empty Existence's fifth and final album to immortalize and honor the memory and legacy of Empty Existence's fallen comrades under Post Traumatic Empathy's first-ever album. The hard-hitting, brutally violent drum tracks with occasional somber beats in some songs off this new album would provide the grungy, misanthropic bass tracking and the growling, intense, riffraff insanity of the guitar tracks to put together an album with the lead vocals, schizophrenically screaming into the mic, and belt out some hauntingly beautiful, tragically tear-jerking vocals in the best grunge/post-grunge fashion that very few have been able to pull off in the last 3 decades of the Grunge/Post Grunge/Nu-Metal movements. It eventually took almost all of 2015 and early/Summer 2016 to form this lineup, consisting Alan Cox (Studio Session Lead Guitarist and temporary Studio Session Bassist) and Hector Figueroa (Studio Session Drummer) of Post Traumatic Empathy, whilst the lineup is currently going through changes with band auditions (both online and live in person in the band’s hometown/stomping grounds) in search of a permanent lead guitarist, drummer, rhythm guitarist, bassist and a keyboardist/synth pads artist. Together, Post Traumatic Empathy would go on to record the album that would define a generation and change the world forever. October and the crew of Post Traumatic Empathy is about to go on to become the future saviors of the Grunge, Post Grunge, Nu-Metal, Industrial and Gothic Rock genres, solidifying hope for a new generation of misfits lost in a sea of faces dying to have voices to said faces and be heard again. This is not just an ordinary revolution, but a true evolution of the next stage of the genres/sub-genres' movements of the last 3 to 4 decades alone. The yet to be titled album, currently tentatively named for the time being, "Album #1" or "Dysfunctional Insanity", consist of brutally honest, in-your-face, unapologetic, raw, intense and emotionally cathartic Nu-Metal, Alternative/Hard Rock, Grunge, Post Grunge, Industrial and Gothic Rock music at its very best, telling very intimate and deeply insightful yet tragic autobiographical stories through the lyric/songwriting process. It is a 3-part trilogy album, complete with 12 songs each on Disc 1 and Disc 2, whilst Disc 3 will be 14 songs, bringing the album to a total of 38 songs, including an special bonus "prequel" 6-song EP yet to to be titled, thus concluding the band's first-ever studio release, following up with a tour and several music videos to come and it'll also live up to the promise that October made to her fallen brethren before their untimely demises to finish the album that never saw the light of day until now. This is something never been done or attempted before, mostly reinventing and giving new life and breath into the slowly dying Alternative/Hard Rock, Grunge/Post Grunge, Nu-Metal and Industrial music, and taking it one step further than ever before. October's vision with her crew for Post Traumatic Empathy will take the band to new heights with many future albums to come. This is Post Traumatic Empathy, changing the music industry forever, and shutting down the corporate capitalistic pigs of said music industry, bringing back underground and independent Alt/Hard Rock/Metal music to the top and elevating its prestige forever altering the landscape of the scene for all eternity.


----------



## Aquinas (Nov 29, 2017)

Whats the chance that this Dugger is ALSO a pedo?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 29, 2017)

Aquinas said:


> Whats the chance that this Dugger is ALSO a pedo?



Well they are courting convicted pedophile Freyja Falke for a relationship.


----------



## heathercho (Nov 29, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> from this profile


So this thing had a wife at 21 and a daughter that died... at 21?


----------



## Hen in a tie (Nov 29, 2017)

MY FUCKING RETINAS


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 29, 2017)

This guy doesn't quite realise that the electoral system in the USA requires people vote for him, does he?  With policies designed to appeal to about three people in his constituency, who does he think is going to support him?

Not getting voted in is just proof that everyone is transdeafqueerpervephobic anyway, right?


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Trombonista (Nov 29, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> This dude will never, ever pass


To be fair, the image at the top of OP looks kinda like Randi Harper.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 29, 2017)

trombonista said:


> To be fair, the image at the top of OP looks kinda like Randi Harper.


That isn't him in the NSFW spoiler.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 14, 2017)

8 years of being traumatized by degenerates having different political opinions.



 
This is a pro-net neutrality tweet/gif but it's also fitting in the context that Sade needs to stop


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 14, 2017)

He wants to flee to Canada again.













Cow crossover, crosspost.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 14, 2017)

Mixed Race
I'm not even sure if he's part of the human race!


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 3, 2018)

>fetlife link
>"munch"
:horrifying:


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jan 3, 2018)

I wonder if he still wants to pork Freyja now that he's gone back to being a dirty cisbro.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 4, 2018)

>


A woman because he enjoys "natural physical beauty", yeah, men look at asses and tits every day in porno and in person and most don't care to know what radical feminism is.


----------



## lindsayfan (Jan 6, 2018)

this hideous obese maniac's "emergency fundraiser" is stuck at $40, which came in a month ago.
https://www.youcaring.com/octoberevans-1031824
https://archive.md/yF4C5



Spoiler: the plea



*The Story*
I'm raising a total of only $350 (one-time only) to cover my remaining monthly expenses since I've fallen on hard times due to uncovered medical expenses that my insurance refused to cover, whilst the rest of my multiple sources of income are going directly to rent/bills/utilities and to my savings account every month (for gender reassignment surgery in the future and other creative entrepreneurial projects) and I have been on a tight budget that never has enough money for things I need some months from time to time.

Here's what $350 is going to cover:
Your donations will help me and my roomies out for the holidays just for one month only, and things will be financially better/stable again starting in January 2018. Thank you again for your help, and we do appreciate it a lot.

Namaste and Happy Holidays,
October Rain Evans and Roommates.


A Port Authority Reduced Fare Bus Pass for People with Disabilities in Pittsburgh.
Groceries and bathroom/household supplies to help out at the house so that I can have enough food not only just for me, but for my roommates.
A affordable bicycle to help me get around town, lose weight/exercise and to get to work, school and appointments on time when not riding on the local public transit bus system.
Clothing so that I can have outfits to wear (since I lost the majority of my clothes in a domestic violence situation with an abusive ex-boyfriend who took advantage of me) and also to look respectable for potential job interviews and at my local PeopleReady day labor center when I go to work for extra money from time to time.
Covering the rest of my monthly expenses.



The YouCaring also includes a handful of typically dead-eyed, incomprehensibly unflattering pictures; she has the same theory-of-mind-absent selfie technique as her spirit-sibling ZaynZackie


Spoiler: what wd scott steiner say









EDITED TO ADD: a video which i must beseech someone who's not on a phone to download and save... at least the audio


----------



## Miss Hortensia (Jan 6, 2018)

> to my savings account every month (for gender reassignment surgery in the future and other creative entrepreneurial projects



> has obviously savings he could use to cover his expenses
> still resorts to e-begging

Mmhh yeah, lolcows and their tricky relationship with decency and shame...


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Jan 6, 2018)

He speaks like a deaf person. Let's see...yes, "hearing impaired".


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 6, 2018)

> since I lost the majority of my clothes in a domestic violence situation with an abusive ex-boyfriend who took advantage of me


A few possibilitie
1. A lie
2. Some dude who let this dude give him a BJ stole all his clothes because they wear the same size.. because they're both men. This troon looks likes he's still wearing male clothing too.


----------



## gonesovereign (Jun 19, 2018)

So.... you've been stalking me for what, a year now?
I joined this forum to see why you've been stalking me, given the fact you can't do shit to kill me.
You're just a bunch of right-wingers who doesn't know what love is, what compassion is, or what being a bigger person to walk away and grow up is all about.

You see, I am not stooping to your level of transphobia, bigotry, hatred, etc. Here's why:

You're not worth it.
I am better off living my life than to worry in fear all the time on when you're actually planning to attack me. 
And finally...
Your hatred, your ignorance, your transphobia.... it truly makes me laugh. I'm laughing because you all have no lives, and I do. I have a career, I have a stable life now, and I just finished my surgeries. So ha. ha. ha. Joke's on you, motherfuckers.

You stalk for no reason other than to target people who are transgender for your own sick pleasures, and you automatically assume that all transgender people are pedophiles. You see, we're not. You don't know anything about transgender issues, our history or where/when transgender people all started. We've been around for eons, and we'll still be around for generations to come. You started a war that you cannot win. Wanna know how I found out about your forums here? A reporter for a magazine has contacted me saying that I may have been a target of anti-LGBTIQQA+ bullying, and I didn't even know about this forum or this thread you started about me for however long it's been.

Pretty much everything you ever posted was a fucked up series of lies. Here's the thing - none of what you posted here is true. Sure, there's photos of me from way back then, and sure, there's old bands I used to be in, and sure, I used to have a website that I no longer even keep active or even bother to update anymore, and sure I got a FetLife profile, but hey - your bullying still can't affect me. Why is that, I wonder? Because I'm not even angry. In fact, I let go of my post-traumatic anger, my demons and my pain years ago, and it took me even longer to truly heal. I am happier than I've been in years, so feel free to stalk me all you want, and try to bully me - it won't work. You know why? Because there's a beautiful thing called the "block button" and I can just simply click that block button any damn time I want. And here's another reason why: because I am better than you, stronger than you, and happier without your type of ignorance, hatred, bigotry and transphobia bringing me down. 

But I am not a pedophile (mostly because I never touched a kid in my entire life - thus the definition of a pedophile - and I've never even watched anything related to underage porn my entire life, because if I had, I'd be in prison right about now and not knowing about this forum at all and writing to you in this day and age), and I want to clarify something here. Yes, I lost both my wife and daughter in the same year. I even have a tribute tattoo with their names, dates of birth and dates of death. I've been married a few years between the age of 18-21, and before that I was dating her all throughout high school and middle school. She supported my gender transition and we were really happy. She committed suicide on my 21st birthday, a few months AFTER our daughter had leukemia. So when our daughter died, I wasn't 21 yet. It happened on August 2009, just 2 months before I turned 21. My wife was depressed and couldn't handle the loss of our daughter anymore so she committed suicide. I still have her suicide note to this day reminding me how much she really loved me and wishing that she didn't have to deal with the loss of our little girl.

I lived through more hell than you can ever imagine. I was tortured in conversion therapy and broke out of the "Christian" boot camp that my own white supremacist father put me in. I punched the living shit out of him, and to this day, even after nearly 20 years, we still haven't talked at all. In fact, I got a restraining order stating that he cannot even call me, touch me or even come near 100 feet of me. He can't even write a letter. I grew up in a broken, transphobic, right-wing, racist home. I chose to live my life with love, passion, empathy, and above all, compassion for others. I chose to live and be free, to be alive, and to smile more. You'll never kill me, you'll never take me down. And you'll never, ever be able to target me. Why? Because you're not worth fighting with. 

I mean, I'm literally smiling and laughing, knowing how truly pathetic your lives are. You're all probably still sitting in your mama's basements jerking off to everything I post and share on the Internet, right? Also, I won't be running for office at all, mostly because it's just not fucking worth it. Both parties (the Democrats and the Republicans) are truly an one-party oligarchy, fucked up and corrupt. So instead, I'll just do my part as activist, sharing important and vital truths about our failed government, and voting for people who truly represents the 99%. Or, I can always leave for Canada - or will I? That's the beauty of being me - you'll never be able to find me. 

Look, it's not even worth it, okay? You can plot, scheme, threaten, bully, curse at me, or even try to kill me. But chances are, you'll either be dead at my hands before you can try to kill me (I'm really good at what I do when it comes to self-defense), or in prison for a very, very long time - but that's what your hate will lead you to: a grave 6 feet under or a life sentence behind bars (if you're really lucky not to get the death penalty) -- I want you all to think about that a bit. Is it really worth hunting me and every other transgender man and transgender woman and genderqueer/gender nonconformist person on earth down until we're all dead or we get bullied to the point of suicide so that you can celebrate our deaths by invading our social media platforms? I mean, is it?

No wonder people aren't taking you seriously - your right wing ideologies, your violence, it never ends. You want a so-called functional government and you want to have your "freedom", "patriotism" and all that bleeding red, white and blue shit going on, right? You want that life? You wanna be as American as Apple pie, then you need to do the following:


Grow up. Let go of the anger and hate and live YOUR OWN LIVES. Don't even worry about who we are, what we do, or where we live, etc. Just go live your own lives. Tote your guns around, enjoy a few beers, kick it back with your families and loved ones and just be you. We won't bother with your religions, your ignorance, your racism, transphobia, etc. - hell, I don't even wanna talk to you about the fucked up shit you do in your everyday lives. I just will let you be and let karma take care of you.
Secondly, all the hateful shit you can do, just do it in your own homes. No need to spout it around town and whatnot. You leave us be, we'll leave you be. Simple as that. But you attack any one of us, you lose your lives, your jobs, your homes, your families, everything - with a trip to prison or a trip to the graveyards. Is it really worth killing us over? It's not, and that's because I honestly want you all to live your lives and go about your business. I don't even care what you think, what you do, what you practice or believe in. Hell, you can believe in whatever God you want. But don't bother me, don't bother my friends or my loved ones. Let us be. We're not hurting you, and we're not targeting you. You've been targeting us, so why should we fight you? 

Thirdly, you can vote and support Trump all you want. But know this: it will backfire on you in the end. Your beliefs is your beliefs, but they're not mine. I remain to be who I am, live my live and don't even worry about what you think, say or do. Why? Because I am actually happy. I mean, it's funny, really -- you'd think that the bullying would get to me after all these years and that I'd crack and fall apart. But it hasn't. I found a way through therapy (and trauma therapy as well - I do art/music therapy and I'm getting into this new program that I heard about called the F You Point, where I can turn my "Fuck You" into "Thank You" by letting go of the past, anger, pain and hatred and turning it into gratitude and permanent closure) to ignore all the shit you do. I don't even watch the news anymore, because everyone's a corporate liar. Fox News, CNN, MSNBC, etc. - all liars designed to brainwash you from the truth. And I know you can't handle the truth.
I live at the speed of my mind, and I love with the strength of my heart. I am happier than I've ever been. But only because I know where I have been. Do you know what I was in jail for? A false report. Actually, I was a victim of police brutality that night when I was calling a crisis line to help because I was bleeding and freaking out from cutting myself deep to commit suicide years ago. The Austin Police Department decided to slap me with a "false report" trumped-up charge to treat me like shit because I'm transgender and I spent only 10 days in jail. In the end, I was able to walk away, and that's probably still on my old records, but ever since then, I have never been in jail and always followed the law, did a fine job as a citizen and worked my ass off to get out of poverty, out of making 700-something a month, and into a better, stable and more financially secure life. Sure, I got problems like everyone else, but I know how to deal with it in a safe, sane and consensual manner, and I know how to heal from any kind of suffering, emotional/mental pain or trauma. I am stronger than my demons and I am stronger than you. Which brings me to my point - go live your lives. Hate isn't worth losing your loved ones, lives, jobs/careers, your homes, friends, families, etc. over - because the second you give in to that hate you hold for me and every trans person on earth, that's when you lose it all. The cops will arrest you - they won't shoot you because you're white supremacists. So at best, you'll spend 25 years to life in jail, or get death row. But I know my lawyers will fight you tooth and nail to ensure that you spend life behind bars or get you on death row. It's called justice for the fallen. I will never succumb to your hate, your bullying, none of it. It's not worth fighting you. It's not worth hunting you down. And it's not worth targeting you and giving you a taste of your own medicine. It's just not worth any of that, because I'd lose my life, my mind and even be dead or in jail as well, just like you.
If you can try living your right-wing "American" life with your families, loved ones, friends, etc., and not even bother the rest of us, we'll leave you be. I mean, think about it - this is a one-time-only "Get Out of Jail" free type of opportunity that we're all offering to you: a chance to live your lives and be yourselves, and not bother us, shoot up any schools or concert venues, and get the help you need so that you can live your lives and be happy, and still vote Republican all you want, and we get to live our lives, get our surgeries, do our things that we do (in whatever industries or careers we're in), and be who we are. We won't bother you, and you won't bother us.

I'm going to be okay. I know it because I finally realized that your hatred and transphobia no longer bothers me. I'm alive. I'm breathing. And I'm smiling every day. Because I know there's a better tomorrow for you, for me and for EVERYONE. There is. You just gotta find it in your hearts to call yourselves TRUE CHRISTIANS and being CHRIST-LIKE by actually doing good things. Donate, volunteer work, whatever strikes your fancy. You claim to be right-wing, right? I am assuming you believe in Christianity or some shit, and you probably do, since most right-wingers believe in God and all that shit. Well, if you do believe in that, then do what's right - stop the bullying and the hate, and just go live your lives. Who knows? You may even get lucky with your entrance past the Pearly Gates and get weird with God all you want in the afterlife, but that is only if you actually make a change right now, and just go be you without resorting to actual threats, physical violence, or murder. 

This is my one and only time I'll ever be on Kiwi Farms. After this post, I am deleting my account for good. I am only joining tonight to share this with you all, and hope that you will try to do the right thing. I wish you luck in whatever you do with your lives, because it's honestly none of my business what you do with your lives. But it is NOT YOUR business what I do with MY LIFE. There's a line, that's the wall - you can't cross it. You can't enter. I won't give you the pleasure. Go live your lives, okay? Just leave us all alone - leave TransEthics alone, leave me alone, and leave every single trans man, trans woman and genderqueer/gender nonconformist person in the world alone. We'll be alright without you. Because your hate no longer bothers us. Goodnight and good luck. 

You know what I look like, obviously, but remember my warning: you use those photos to find me, be prepared for hell. Because that's what I'm going to put you through. But not if you choose to do the right thing by walking away, and I will walk away as well. We all get to live our happily ever after, and live our lives, and be us. You can do that while you still can. I hope you find it in your hearts to be good people and live your right-wing Republican lives without interfering with our lives or trying to kill us or target us. We're really not worth fighting, trust me. You're not worth my time, my energy or even worth fighting. You're just acting like children, man. I will never take you seriously because you behave so childishly like the manchild "President" know as Trump. And if you remember your history well, and I hope you do, when Hitler fell, so did the entire Nazi party in Germany at the end of WW2. They all went home to prison or ended up dead, but they did in shame because they were ashamed of the hate crimes and the war crimes they've committed. They were ashamed for following a tyrannical fascist leader to the death for years before realizing that it tore apart their own families and loved ones. Hitler even had his most trusted second-in-command leaders of each battalion and group threaten lower-level Nazi soldiers by kidnapping their own families and their friends/loved ones, and threatening to kill them if they didn't comply with Hitler's orders and plans for world domination and the Nazi order. You will face a similar path since history repeats itself, apparently. Trump will come after your families, your friends and your loved ones and he and his GOP goonies will threaten them to make you comply with their plans and their orders to take us out. You are going to follow a man who wants you to kill transgender people, immigrants, black people, Muslims, etc., for no reason whatsoever. You'll be brainwashed to the point that when Nazi Amerika falls to the ground like Nazi Germany did at the end of the war, that you'll wake up in the morning realizing that you've been overwhelmed with grief, regret and guilt. You'll probably even commit suicide because of that guilt eating you alive due to the fact that you lost your families, friends and loved ones to Trump's psychopathic bloodbath for world domination.

I know that I don't want that to happen for you. You all seem like good people who are just going through hard times. I honestly feel you can rise above your own ignorance, transphobia, racism, xenophobia, etc., to become better people. I believe you can do well in society, get jobs that pay well and be able to still put food on the table for your families, kids and loved ones. I believe you can still be Republicans and vote whoever you wanna vote, and live your lives quietly and enjoying said lives without having to grab your guns and target every one of us who has done nothing wrong to you or even threatened you, like you have threatened us so many times before. I see the good in you because the world doesn't want to see you as equal. If you can't rise above and you still want to be hateful, that's fine. But don't take any more lives. Because it will tear you apart, and it will haunt you for all of your short years on earth until death. And it will tear apart the lives of your families, your loved ones and your friends. Murder, rape, hate crimes - none of what you plan to do to everyone who's not you, it's not worth going to jail for, and it's not worth dying for. Grow old, have as many kids as you want, and just live your right-wing lives without attacking us, and we'll live our lives without attacking you. 

You're really not worth it for me to fight you. Honestly. I hope that what I said here tonight will make you rethink a few things and maybe do better in your lives. If not, then I will say that I have tried to make peace. I'm sorry that you're so hateful, and I'm sorry that you're so angry. I hope you find a way to heal. I truly do. Someday, you may become better and healthier people, but not if you continue to hold onto the anger and the hate. I wish you all good luck. Go enjoy your lives, I will go enjoy mine. Namaste, everyone. Goodnight.


----------



## Aquinas (Jun 19, 2018)

Can you sum all this up in something that isnt one big saltpile of didnt read?


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Jun 19, 2018)

Brevity is the soul of...eh, whatever. We don't hate you, honey. We don't hate any of you. You're putting on a public spectacle, and hecklers are one liability of doing that.


----------



## 14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 (Jun 19, 2018)

Aquinas said:


> Can you sum all this up in something that isnt one big saltpile of didnt read?



He claims isn't a pedo because he hasn't actually touched a kid yet, and hasn't viewed child porn-- because he doesn't want to go to jail.

Fear of jail is the only thing keeping him from child sexual abuse. That's the core claim of this essay.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Jun 19, 2018)

Oh. I take it back. I kind of do hate kiddy diddlers. Even the fantasists.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 19, 2018)

gonesovereign said:


> So.... you've been stalking me for what, a year now?
> I joined this forum to see why you've been stalking me, given the fact you can't do shit to kill me.
> You're just a bunch of right-wingers who doesn't know what love is, what compassion is, or what being a bigger person to walk away and grow up is all about.
> 
> ...



tl;dr


----------



## Ruin (Jun 19, 2018)

Nigga I ain't readin that shit. Can I get a tl,dr?


----------



## MetalParakeet (Jun 19, 2018)

I like when they accuse kiwifarms of simply being right wing haters when half the people here are autistic transexuals 

I guess "ur just a Republican" is an easy way to rationalize getting your own thread. It's much easier than realizing you're just ridiculous. Ridiculous enough to unify all sexes, genders and political standings just to mock you


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jun 19, 2018)

@gonesovereign, a tip: when your thread has been inactive for over five months, when it has fewer than 2 full pages, when your name never comes up on summaries of some of your more idiotic brethren in the transtrender community, don't leave a novel-length rant encouraging further looks into your various online, financial, political and permavictim shenanigans.

Jesus Christ, are you trying to mobilize us into mocking you on Twitter so you can use us "stalking" you as a reason to launch a new round of begging?  Are you starved for attention, any attention as long as someone is talking about you?  Rhetorical questions, because, believe me, you're just like all the other trenders we mock here.  We already know the answers.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jun 19, 2018)

They can never let it lie, can they?


----------



## Derp Potato (Jun 19, 2018)

No mention of KF on his Twitter. Just a random sperg?

And what's that age old saying of sex workers and daddy issues?


----------



## Null (Jun 19, 2018)

@gonesovereign



> I'd like to delete my account. I got bored and didn't find it interesting.
> 
> Nothing exciting or important to read.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Jul 1, 2018)

this nigga could have just posted a "jerking off" gif and achieved the exact same result

Chloe's dead man, no one can ever reclaim the "long ass rambling essay about nothing" throne


----------



## effinthechat (May 8, 2019)

Does anyone know what they're on about? I know this thread has been dead for a while, which is why I'm confused about these tweets.

"Sade" posted this talking about their girlfriend committing suicide Sunday night and is out for blood to get the "cyber bullies" responsibile. It's being blamed on KF trolling but

1. There's no trace of whoever Sade was dating online (not sure if deleted or?)

2. This seems to be the only thread where he's even mentioned and it's been silent, so I'm not sure how KF people would be responsible



Here are the tweets vowing to sue and arrest all cyber bullies (after the website gets a subpoena for IP addresses of course) I'm genuinely confused.


----------



## niggers (May 8, 2019)

it's 100% fake i'd bet anything

first of all, none of these pussies could jump off a bridge. sagal was the only troon to go out with some balls, ironically. 

also "girlfriend of three years".... and it took you half a week to realize she was dead. whoopsie.


----------



## effinthechat (May 8, 2019)

Jesus Christ. He was posting promoting a "bdsm tour" right after this, it smells fishy. 

Who even was the supposed girlfriend?

 Sade was also sperging this copy paste pity post on ALL of their Twitters, but it looks like almost no one has actually been fucking with him? Is he just faking the "harassment" too? 




Oh christ, well after a lot of digging I found accounts on Twitter talking about his scam ways, agreeing that this suicide story is another one of his many hoaxes. 


He apparently has multiple identities and runs accounts pretending to be "someone who works with October/Sade" 


And the rebuttal sperg has begun 


So i guess he got outed for his old aliases, and he's vague posting on (multiple) Twitters


----------



## kingpin skinny pimp (Jun 11, 2019)

https://twitter.com/TransCrowdFund/status/1138580903486263303 lmao homie did a bootleg trans lifeline and couldnt keep the grift going without blowing cover and manipulating people with suicide attempts. https://twitter.com/search?q=october evans&src=typd also searching their current name on twitter is uhhhhhh....quite the trip, i would say


----------



## L_I_F_T_E_D (Jul 5, 2019)

Just wanted to add that in the past few weeks, October Evans was also impersonating others for harassment via CuriousCat, threatening them with chainsaws. Still out there!


----------



## CatParty (Feb 22, 2020)

https://archive.md/6EuPE
*My Official Statement Regarding Recent Events, Accusations and More (Read On to Learn What I Plan to Do Next)*

Basically tl;dr he wants to sue @Null


----------



## Null (Feb 22, 2020)

CatParty said:


> Basically tl;dr he wants to sue @Null


I tried to find the word "sue" in this and ctrl+f turns up 16 hits for "sue", all of them the word "issue" or "issues".

That article is way too fucking long for any human to read so I used a machine learning tool to summarize it.

---

However, in the event that I be murdered by the Alt-Right/Nazis, or if I attempt to commit suicide due to being targeted and harassed and cyberbullied by KiwiFarms members and being wrongfully framed/accused of the things that I never said or did, I hope this statement will finally clear the air and to resolve any and all conflicts, though I cannot promise that my death will lead to closure or peace for anyone, and that my death should only lead to being a constant and traumatic reminder that cyberbullying hurts people like me and that toxic cancel culture tactics and acts of community cannibalism hurts marginalized community members everywhere.

I can only hope that with this official statement, it might bring all the rumors, lies, stories, eyewitness accounts, etc.

Unfortunately, She isn’t a part of my life anymore, so I don’t know if She will read this at all.

Ah, the Lone Star State, a red state and not exactly the most safest and best place to live in if you’re part of a marginalized community (i.e., LGBTIQQA+, Q/TPoC, immigrant, BDSM lifestyle folx, alternative lifestyle folx, sex workers, etc.

Gender Dysphoria (both a medical and mental/emotional condition for me) Complex Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (C-PTSD) Major Depressive Disorder (or in short, Major Depression/clinical Depression) Social Anxiety Disorder Body Dysmorphia (related to my eating disorder, and partly yet rarely related to my Gender Dysphoria, aka Gender Identity Disorder) Abandonment/Attachment Issues (aka Mommy and Daddy Issues, which is pretty much fucking accurate anyway) and can be known as Attachment Disorder Traumatic Brain Injury (a neurologist and a neuropsychologist and a neuropsychiatrist actually got together after going over my MRI scans and everything and confirmed that I have TBI)

Before I would drink like, fucking non-stop and I eventually sadly became a alcoholic who relapsed only twice in my life and got sober twice.

In fact, I wouldn’t be writing this official statement today right now.

In fact, it will most likely silence people like yourselves from ever trying to “play doctor” on the Internet via the various social media platforms we have today and trying to diagnose me when in fucking fact, you don’t have the credentials or the licensing or the proper training to legally diagnose me and to make any sort of clinical analysis – I actually went to specialists and different doctors and had at least two physical therapists from the age of 13 to 31, and they all got it fucking right (at least after the first few times) – this also proves that I have a sense of knowing the difference and feeling the difference between right and wrong, and that I have common sense, a sense of empathy and compassion and that I actually feel remorse when I make a mistake and did something wrong.

And yeah, it will be uncomfortable but absolutely necessary to discuss them so that we can have clear transparency, honesty and ethical accountability in place, as a reminder for you all just in case if you forgot what this official statement is all about.

Here’s how it led to this: first, I originally said and agreed to create a temporary limited edition merchandise store on Streamlabs, prior to launching the video gaming charity stream event, and told Penny herself that any and ALL merchandise sales turned into proceeds will go to the Tenacious Unicorn Ranch, and that the separate donations that I’d receive from the aforementioned video gaming charity stream event would actually go to those aforementioned non-binary/trans folx that originally applied for donation requests on an now-defunct website for TransCrowdFund Revolution.

So you can see why I have some serious trauma from losing people to drunk drivers who would run a red light and crash into innocent people driving in the other cars.

To this day, I still don’t know, and probably never will know.

So hopefully, that should clear things up.

We are running out of safe spaces and places to go, and even I am running out those safe places/spaces to go to nowadays, and if you all turn on me, you’re basically tossing me to the wolves known as the Alt-Right, being torn apart until I either get killed by them, or until I get arrested for something I never said or did, or until I commit suicide.

This is how I see this ending for me, one of those three options, and it all starts when you finally deplatform me from all social media platforms.

the ultimate political firepower to turn this once beautiful country of America into a oligarchy, a dictatorship of tyrannical abuse of power and a very violent and unsafe killing field for all marginalized community members.

Democracy will die the day that you have me killed, the day that I am possibly wrongfully convicted/arrested and tried before going to prison for things I never said or did, or the day that I commit suicide.


----------



## The biggest iron (Feb 22, 2020)

Lol, a little optimistic there



Null said:


> That article is way too fucking long for any human to read so I used a machine learning tool to summarize it.


That exists?


----------



## Iron Hamster (Feb 22, 2020)

Null said:


> didn’t call anyone “Porkchop” (whatever the fuck that means)


I have heard people refer to Portuguese using that term.


----------



## Null (Feb 22, 2020)

An Declaration of War, Revolution and Saving the Goddamn World from Nazis, TERFs, Transphobes, Xenophobes, White Supremacists, Racists, Homophobes, Queerphobes, Ableist Motherfuckers, etc. – READ ON to understand why…
					

Folx, I’m about to make a huge announcement. I’ve been talking about this situation with my friends and we’ve decided to do something about this. First, I’m going to return …




					octoberevans.home.blog
				











						An Declaration of War, Revolution and Saving the Goddamn World from N…
					

archived 22 Feb 2020 15:17:30 UTC




					archive.vn
				




Reduced 80% with my ML tool:

This way, space and time is saved and there won’t be an endless amounts of tweets.
There will be a pinned Twitter thread, though, attached with this list of rules/boundaries/terms I’m about to give them and the official statement, all in one place, so it’s not hard to figure out and it’s easier to access without any difficulties.
I plan to save the entire fucking world from white supremacists, transphobes, Nazi wannabes (aka Neo-Nazis), xenophobes, racists, homophobes, etc.
I’m saving future generations of LGBTIQQA+ folx and other marginalized communities from ever being threatened, harassed, murdered, assaulted, cyberbullied, etc.
We need this battle to end the war.
This lawsuit can save millions of lives around the world and here in America.
And it will end with this lawsuit.
TODAY, we END WHITE SUPREMACY.
WE RISE TOGETHER, NOT DIVIDED ANYMORE.
TODAY, WE FIGHT BACK.
This isn’t just about our lives, human rights and civil rights at stake anymore.
Then expect me to come after all of you soon with a lawsuit that will save lives.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Feb 22, 2020)

Apparently, someone from this site tried to pick up this tranny hooker for sex. Also, they're transphobic but wanted to have sex with the tranny; which makes perfect sense in his mind when making up lies.

https://twitter.com/TheOctoberEvans/status/1231269927551549440 (http://archive.fo/pLZGN)


----------



## Iron Hamster (Feb 22, 2020)

Null said:


> An Declaration of War, Revolution and Saving the Goddamn World from Nazis, TERFs, Transphobes, Xenophobes, White Supremacists, Racists, Homophobes, Queerphobes, Ableist Motherfuckers, etc. – READ ON to understand why…
> 
> 
> Folx, I’m about to make a huge announcement. I’ve been talking about this situation with my friends and we’ve decided to do something about this. First, I’m going to return …
> ...


He's suing himself to log off teh interwebz?


----------



## DragoonSierra (Feb 23, 2020)

So in that long post he mentions a shit ton of family and a also goes into a spiel about thier life story. @zedkissed60 seems to me that would be the easiest way to determine if they are a massive fucking liar or not. Not that it matters but it would be funny if her longpost was so easily dismantled



Insano said:


> I’d like to point out that the* evidence that is currently being turned over to a lawyer who’s doing this pro-bono* and is just reviewing the paperwork, evidence, etc., before making a decision on whether or not I should get the *ACLU, Transgender Law Center and the SPLC* involved to help me *file a possible class action lawsuit* against not just the cyber stalker/transphobic and racist incel who was “so in love with me” and all that shit, but *the lawsuit will extend beyond him and will include defendants who represents 4chan, KiwiFarms and other right-wing/Alt-Right online websites and organizations, blogs, message forums, etc., and that this evidence I am speaking of with you all right now will most likely require you to retract your statements about me and issue a public apology, once everything has been finalized.* If approved and processed in a timely manner, I will then ask if I can go to the ACLU, Trans Law Center and the SPLC for their help. I also encourage you to turn in all evidence with me together so that we can take them all down and that future generations of non-binary/trans/queer folx’s own online safety and security can be ensured to stay safe for years to come and finally *eradicate/deplatform all right-wingers from every single social media platforms, thus effectively leading to the point where we can have a federal court make a decision about not including hate speech and hate crimes in the updated 1st Amendment in the near future and that anyone found to have said or did things of a malicious/dangerous/threatening nature will not only be fined, but imprisoned or forced to go to court-mandated therapy to prevent incidents like the situation with Chloe Sagal from happening again in the near future, and to prevent situations like mine from happening ever again.*


Holy fucking shit.



Wierdo said:


> Chloe Sagal set herself on fire in the year 2013, because she was cyberbullied by incels, by transphobes, by white supremacists, etc. all on KiwiFarms/4chan, etc., with some of the users online even saying that they hope Chloe will commit suicide, and guess what? One of them even admitted to asking for dibs on credits for the suicide of Chloe Sagal.


lol 2013. Did someone even claim credit?



Schizo said:


> You will fall. And then, we will all be eradicated, exactly like what they did to the victims of the *Holocaust*.
> And yes, I am comparing my death, your deaths and every single marginalized community member’s deaths to come to be exactly like the Holocaust. We have tried to warn you, all of us who were targeted, victimized and cyberbullied. *The Jewish community has tried for years to warn you that Trump is just the beginning of the new Nazi Amerika and that if you have him re-elected, this will become Nazi Germany all over again,* and our country will no longer be a safe haven for freedom, justice, equality and the inclusion of marginalized communities anymore. *Democracy will die the day that you have me killed, the day that I am possibly wrongfully convicted/arrested and tried before going to prison for things I never said or did, or the day that I commit suicide.* I’m not having a “Savior complex” moment here – this is a real crisis, and you need to change the way you do “cancel culture” campaigns and rethink your priorities here. If you continue to attack *SecretGamerGrrrl*, or if you continue to attack me or if you continue to tear apart our communities together, and you continue to not hold KiwiFarms, 4chan and all white supremacists, transphobes/homophobes/xenophobes/racists/ableists and TERFs accountable for what they have done to you, you, you, and even you and me, and everyone else, then I truly have no faith in the future of our survival in America. I might as well go off-grid, not have social media anymore and shut down my Patreon, be deplatformed and move to another country and not say a single word for decades until you wake up and see the damage you have done to me by allowing those TERFs, those transphobes, those ableist motherfuckers, those white supremacists/Nazis get away with framing me for shit I never said or did.


Its all your fault. You who I need help from. Youre evil, wont you help me? Also Trump, Jews and the holocaust or something.


----------



## Great Dane (Feb 23, 2020)

October Evans wants to take down Kiwi Farms.









						October Rain Evans on Twitter
					

“@hachx0 And I will not ever return again. So what do you say? Can we work together to take down the Nazis on KiwiFarms? Please? Truce? Let me know. I am hoping I can help you and our community. I'm being honest here. So please listen before it's too late.”




					twitter.com
				











						October Rain Evans on Twitter: "And I will not ever return again. So …
					

archived 24 Feb 2020 00:08:19 UTC




					archive.md
				











						October Rain Evans on Twitter
					

“@RealKatCooper @hachx0 I've tried to make peace with him, so at this point, if he doesn't read my official statement and work with me, law enforcement officials and stop trying to frame me for things I am not a part of, and won't let me prove my innocence, then fuck it - I'm leaving.”




					twitter.com
				











						October Rain Evans on Twitter: "I've tried to make peace with him, so…
					

archived 24 Feb 2020 00:14:13 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Immortal Technique (Feb 23, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> October Evans wants to take down Kiwi Farms.
> View attachment 1158654


For this portion of that spergfest, is there a way to get a copy of this police report, or see if it even exists, anonymously?


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 23, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> October Evans wants to take down Kiwi Farms.
> View attachment 1158643
> View attachment 1158644
> View attachment 1158645
> ...


Hachiko is also planning a callout on Clawshrimpy, who also has a CuriousCat and engaged in inappropriate messages with minors.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Feb 24, 2020)

Apparently is the one who sent this e-mail to hachiko:





https://twitter.com/hachx0/status/1231965962867527686 (http://archive.ph/ILlCb)


----------



## Great Dane (Feb 25, 2020)

October's attempt to gather a personal army against Kiwi Farms backfires.









						October Rain Evans on Twitter
					

“@G2015Alex @WarKitty5382 @RedHeadedAuthor @RealKatCooper @hachx0 P.S., to @hachx0 @grittystitties @Gender0ffender  @DesasterTristan @ConceptSaysHi  and @meloscav -  Y'all might wanna read my Twitter thread that has my official statement and other blog posts that is extremely important in...




					twitter.com
				





			http://archive.md/qnTEF


----------



## Great Dane (Feb 26, 2020)

Another Twitter rant









						October Rain Evans on Twitter
					

“Come together, people. Come together. You're letting hate eat you up alive inside, so much that you would partake in #CancelCulture attacks against YOUR OWN #TransTwitter community, which is EXACTLY what KF, TERFs, the right-wing, etc. want us to do. So let's UNITE FOREVER.”




					twitter.com
				





			http://archive.md/52kfg
		


Plus a long blog post, but it mentions Kiwi Farms several times.









						Continuing my Ethical Accountability Tour on All of Trans Twitter – This Time, with Steampunk Penny and the Tenacious Unicorn Ranch
					

Now, it’s been quite long overdue, yet needed to be said, so here we go. Before I jump into this, I’d like to say as a constant reminder that I am still innocent and still being framed …




					octoberevans.home.blog


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Feb 26, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Another Twitter rant
> View attachment 1162614
> View attachment 1162615
> View attachment 1162616
> ...


Tl;dr I know I've been a lying cunt but be nice to everyone (including me), okay?  Ask liars if they're telling the truth, they totally won't lie back to you.  Ps: I'm the good guy and was PICKED ON RELENTLESSLY so reinstate me to your friends list now.

I'm just surprised there's not a "please donate" in there somewhere, or did I miss it?  My eyes glazed over after the sixth ranting tweet.


----------



## Great Dane (Feb 26, 2020)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Tl;dr I know I've been a lying cunt but be nice to everyone (including me), okay?  Ask liars if they're telling the truth, they totally won't lie back to you.  Ps: I'm the good guy and was PICKED ON RELENTLESSLY so reinstate me to your friends list now.
> 
> I'm just surprised there's not a "please donate" in there somewhere, or did I miss it?  My eyes glazed over after the sixth ranting tweet.



Coincidentally, there's a GoFundMe campaign.











						Moving to a New Home At Long Last! organized by October Rain Evans
					

Hi, I'm a Deaf disabled non-binary/trans woman who's been living on the road for… October Rain Evans needs your support for Moving to a New Home At Long Last!




					www.gofundme.com
				











						Fundraiser by October Rain Evans : Moving to a New Home At Long Last!
					

archived 26 Feb 2020 23:04:36 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Quiet Dignity (Feb 26, 2020)

Six months, ten months, eight months. The three dormant spells in this thread, each one brought abruptly to an end by him for some reason electing to shine a 1,000,000-word light on himself and prance around screaming for a fight with whoever manages to read that far. What an odd character.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 26, 2020)

"an hot take"
"an cancer survivor"


----------



## Great Dane (Feb 27, 2020)

People call out October for many things.











						BonelessGenderBucket on Twitter
					

“So @TheOctoberEvans is a dangerous person. She lies about every topic under the sun from how her partner Amy died of cancer, to how her partner Amy died of a car accident, to how her partner Amy died of suicide. And sometimes Amy is pregnant and sometimes she isn't.”




					twitter.com
				











						BonelessGenderBucket on Twitter: "So @TheOctoberEvans is a dangerous …
					

archived 27 Feb 2020 19:21:48 UTC




					archive.md
				






hmm









						Hachiko in Self-Isolation on Twitter
					

“"Just informed?"   You applied to Phoenix Collective over half a year ago and I pulled your application after over a dozen people, including other trans people, came forward to say you were threateningS them.  I have no alignment with Kiwifarms. All of my work is my own.”




					twitter.com
				











						🔎 Hachiko! 🔍 on Twitter: ""Just informed?" You applied to Phoenix C…
					

archived 27 Feb 2020 19:24:15 UTC




					archive.md
				




Account is locked






						October Rain Evans (@TheOctoberEvans) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from October Rain Evans (@TheOctoberEvans). Personal account only to be used for having honest conversations and to ensure #ethicalaccountability. Healing from #CPTSD. Pronouns: she/her/they/them. California, United States




					twitter.com


----------



## JY's Tampon (Feb 27, 2020)

So Hatchiko appears to run an online forum called the Phoenix Collective under the name Dog Knife. It started off as a troon tumblr support group and evolved into a website run by volunteers. October was blacklisted by the group for racism and scamming.









						Blacklist: October Evans
					

Were you scammed by October Evans? Do you have information that could lead to a resolution for her victims or help prevent other people from being targeted in the future? Please send us a message v…



					www.phoenixcollectivehome.wordpress.com


----------



## Great Dane (Feb 27, 2020)

JY's Tampon said:


> So Hatchiko appears to run an online forum called the Phoenix Collective under the name Dog Knife. It started off as a troon tumblr support group and evolved into a website run by volunteers. October was blacklisted by the group for racism and scamming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



October's threatening suicide if Hachiko doesn't cooperate.









						October Rain Evans on Twitter
					

“At this point in time, people are still assuming that I had threatened our community, when it is not true at all. KiwiFarms is behind this. So I've decided to end my life because @hachx0 and @RealKatCooper and everyone else refused to listen and take down the real culprits. https://t.co/hSOTZ3o1rY”




					twitter.com
				











						October Rain Evans on Twitter: "At this point in time, people are sti…
					

archived 27 Feb 2020 20:25:18 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## An Ghost (Feb 27, 2020)

Trombonista said:


> "an hot take"
> "an cancer survivor"


What’s wrong with what he wrote?


----------



## JY's Tampon (Feb 27, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> October's threatening suicide if Hachiko doesn't cooperate.
> View attachment 1164021
> View attachment 1164023
> View attachment 1164024
> ...


FYI @Great Dane  He's unlocked again.
Okay, I haven’t seen this yet. Apparently he ran a Twitter account claiming to be a 501(c)(3) non profit to crowdfund for trans people.








						Hachiko in Self-Isolation on Twitter
					

“October Evans has been masquerading as a 501(c)3 organization to steal money through well-meaning donations.   She started off doing this in the SW industry, and now she intends on preying on trans people.  Make sure people know who she is.”




					twitter.com
				



https://archive.md/lWofV


----------



## Ashley Lynne Coulter (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm going to get marked late, but this guy is seriously running for President? lolwut

*edit, no, he'll never get voted in with a face like* that *and a sexual history like *that*


----------



## Great Dane (Feb 27, 2020)

https://twitter.com/TheOctoberEvans/status/1233109497956073472
		










						October Rain Evans on Twitter
					

“@trashidentity @hachx0 At this point, you're doing exactly what all of you did, when Chloe Sagal was targeted by KiwiFarms TERFs, Nazis, cyberstalkers, etc., and she took her own life because you didn't side with her. She needed your help. You don't give a fuck about her and you don't care...




					twitter.com
				












						October Rain Evans on Twitter
					

“Fuck you all.  This is where my life ends when I get to Vermont. You are all going to regret the day that you let a Chloe Sagal situation become history repeating itself when I finally die.  You should've gone after those KiwiFarms Nazis/TERFs/incels, etc., @hachx0. Goodbye.”




					twitter.com
				




Other tweets.









						October Rain Evans on Twitter
					

“@RealKatCooper @hachx0 I'm going to do a livestream on Twitter right now. I will be signing since I can't hear any of you at all. And I will be trying my best to speak clearly since I've gone permanently Deaf, and you will listen this time. All of you.”




					twitter.com
				





			http://archive.md/Mrl75
		


Semper Fi rating for whoever archives this video.









						October Rain Evans on Twitter
					

“To @hachx0, @RealKatCooper + everyone else, this live-stream is about #ethicalaccountability and telling the truth. https://t.co/gzNYOAH6hC”




					twitter.com
				




Other tweets


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Feb 27, 2020)

I await the inevitable suicide.


----------



## Orion Balls (Feb 27, 2020)

There is an awful lot here for only four pages. Am I to understand that such a glorious beauty as this is in Pittsburgh, somewhere?

*Edit*- Wait no, California. Or maybe Vermont?

Holy crap. Will remove if redundant.


Spoiler: Long Ass Wall of Blog Post



*I'm Beyond Exhausted and Going Away for A While*
Posted byOctober Evans February 27, 2020

After relentless attacks against me, for things I know I never said or did, the fact that there are actually real evidence and proof, screenshots, etc. stating that I am innocent, and so much going on, especially when you’re being framed by a online website that are run by transphobic/homophobic/queerphobic/xenophobic/racist incels, cyber stalkers/bullies and goddamn TERFs and Nazis, by playing on the weaknesses and flaws that I clearly put on display, *especially on Twitter*, and that website is called KiwiFarms, which spawned from the original 4chan, and they use those flaws/weaknesses/fears, etc. against me by pretending to be me, using my name in their threatening and malicious emails they have sent to many people who are also victims of said cyberbullying/stalking attacks from the Alt-Right, and the fact that law enforcement officials in the state of Vermont in multiple small towns that I’ve stayed at, including two larger cities (Montpelier and Burlington) while surviving life on the road, homelessness and extreme poverty waiting for housing to become a reality for me, which I have already posted about and discussed at length – you can click *here* to read it, I’ve come to the following conclusions about what’s transpired as of late:

Ben Hachiko and the Phoenix Collective are continuing to believe the lies that are going on about me with baseless claims and false accusations, and I have maintained my innocence the entire time with countless amounts of evidence, screenshots, receipts, video footage, photos, audio recordings that I’ve received from a cyber stalker/bully who is a part of KiwiFarms, and will continue to frame me for things I know I NEVER SAID OR DID, and therefore it is of no interest anymore to me to continue trying to fight against it, as they will tweet whatever lies they choose to believe and not let me speak the truth and will continue until I am finally deplatformed for things I never said or did.
Secondly, as time goes on, I’ve become more weary, tired and even more depressed than ever before, and I am afraid that sooner or later, my end will come, most likely in a transgender hate crime against me by those KiwiFarms psychopaths or by my own hands via suicide. I wish people would remember what happened to Chloe Sagal, because this is happening all over again – history thus repeats itself.
Thirdly, I am strongly considering not only suicide in my new apartment that I’m moving to, but the possibility that justice will not be served for me. I know I’m innocent. The Burlington Police Department and others knows I am innocent. But the longer this continues on, the more difficult it will become to ask the community to come together and actually take down the real culprits and KiwiFarms at long last, thus effectively getting justice for me and every other target/victim of cyberbullying-stalking out there who has been relentlessly attacked by KiwiFarms psychos/Nazis, etc. – I am afraid this is too late now.
Fourthly, I feel as the last year and a half of fighting against this madness, against what they are trying to do to get me into trouble for things I know I never did or say, my entire queer/trans/non-binary/sex work/BDSM/Leather lifestyle communities has truly turned against me and I don’t know who out there will continue to remain my friends anymore. I’m exhausted, and I just can’t handle this shit anymore.
And finally, it has come to my attention that perhaps there is no reasoning with Ben Hachiko, Kat Cooper, the Phoenix Collective and the very extremely toxic queer/trans/non-binary/sex work/BDSM/Leather lifestyle communities anymore, as they have continued to remain steadfast in their cancel culture campaign against me, and it has made me wonder if perhaps, it is for the best to walk away for good and not pursue this federal lawsuit, therefore cancelling my appointments I was to commit to not only with the local Vermont Legal Aid clinic, but with the local ACLU chapter, and to reach out to the Transgender Law Center and the Southern Poverty Law Center for their help/assistance with this relentless attack against me and to put the real culprits behind bars, sue for defamation/libel/slandering against me and to win back money I lost since they also attempted to deplatform me and to cost me subscribers that could’ve been long-term fans of mine via Patreon.
So, after realizing all that, and enduring extreme trauma to my mental and emotional state of mind(s), it is with a sad and heavy heart that I feel that I should shut down my Twitter, and perhaps, every other social media platform, until they all realize that I was framed all along, that I was innocent all along and finally work with me to take down KiwiFarms and all those Alt-Right extremists online and in real life, put them behind bars and put this painful journey behind me for good as I hopefully begin to move forward with my creative/artistic projects again, being re-platformed again and to resume my once happy life again.

Granted, I cannot go back to the way things were anymore when I was once happy and smiling and full of life. Everything’s changed forever. I have changed forever. This experience has changed me for the better and for the worst as well. I am the chiaroscuro of Complex Post Traumatic Disorder. There is light, there is darkness and there is me in the middle.

I might not even post here for a while either. It could very well be a long time before I even do so again, and I’m honestly exhausted. The time has come and I am going away for a while. When I settle down into my new apartment in Vermont, thanks to Vermont State Housing Authority and the amazing people at Homeless Prevention Services, I will remain in silence. No one will even know what has become of me. My artistic/creative projects will continue, most likely, but will anyone actually see me on Patreon and subscribe? What’s to become of my official Twitter accounts for my solo music career and my artistic/creative projects that I’m featuring on Patreon and Bandcamp and on my official websites for both ventures, etc.?

I’m honestly thinking that perhaps Deaf Trans Mad Genius Arts should dissolve and be no more. That perhaps, my solo project’s farewell anthology album, farewell tour and so forth shall be no more. That perhaps, maybe, this is truly the end of my life. I don’t know… I am not in the right state of mind to be thinking about this right now, and I need to take a very, very long hiatus. Shall I die soon, there will be a farewell blog post scheduled in advance, so you will see it at some point, should something happen to me or if I end up committing suicide.

I have relentlessly proven time and time again my innocence, proving that I was telling the truth all along, proving that I have more than enough evidence that I was framed, proving everything and anything that has transpired in the last 4-ish years of my life, and proving that I am not racist, xenophobic, transphobic, queerphobic, homophobic, ableist or fatphobic because cyber stalkers/bullies has been coming from KiwiFarms, impersonating me and framing me for things THEY SAID and DID, using my name in threatening emails and anonymous CuriousCat messages they sent to all who was targeted, and the entire queer/trans/non-binary community has turned against me because they thought I was from KiwiFarms attacking and targeting them, when that is not true. I’m a leftist/Independent Progressive. I am a non-binary trans woman, half white and mixed race. I am Deaf. I have multiple health issues and disabilities. I do a lot for the communities and help out when I can, donate when I can, etc. And yet… I am all alone now. Because KiwiFarms has won – they have damaged my reputation and has traumatized me to the point where Ben and everyone else on Twitter was continuing to blame me for the KiwiFarms Nazi/TERF attacks that I literally had nothing to do with.
I’m tired, friends. I am truly and utterly tired. I don’t wanna go on living anymore. I’m done. I’m just done…

That being said, whatever happens, it happens. Nothing anyone can do about it now. So this is where I go from here… that’s all I have to say. Goodbye and goodnight for now… I’ll keep you all posted if I do return and come back to blogging again. Thank you for your support. I need a long vacation – I hear Spain is beautiful this time of the year.

Namaste,
October Evans


 Everything in me wants to reformat that so it's readable...


----------



## one_time_user (Feb 27, 2020)

I am confused. he's in California and managed to get section 8 housing in Vermont? that doesn't track.

he also isn't in Vermont yet but somehow had a fight with a Burlington Vermont trump supporter and has several police reports in Burlington?

he gets the literal pot of gold of a section 8 apartment in Vermont and is going to promptly kill himself in it? I do hope his security deposit check doesn't bounce.

is there a chart with a time line out there somewhere with this?

edit, I just looked online. everything says you need to be a current Vermont resident to apply. I am either misunderstanding something in the thread or I smell a scam.


----------



## Water-T (Feb 27, 2020)

Great Dane said:


>



"Be my private army against KF, Troon Twitter....or else i'll set myself ON FIRE!"

LOL. Get it straight, faggot. Chloe set herself on fire because Troon Twitter turned their back on her and her many mental issues. Just like Troon Twitter will give you some half-hearted asspats, but they sure as shit won't do more than that - especially since you're not a Twitter e-celeb that they can leech clout from.

Make sure to self-immolate someplace away from trees and gas tanks so you don't set a park on fire or blow up a Wawa, OK? Thanks.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 27, 2020)

Great Dane said:


>


He looks like he hasn't taken HRT at all.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Feb 27, 2020)

Is there an official Dugger "im gonna do a suicide 4reelguyz" counter?


----------



## Julie Newmar (Feb 28, 2020)

Hold on. Unicorn ranch, unicorn ranch... where does that name ring a bell? Oh! Right! Do I smell some intersectional tranny grifting crossover fun?


----------



## Great Dane (Feb 28, 2020)

YoungHustle said:


> View attachment 1164983
> Hold on. Unicorn ranch, unicorn ranch... where does that name ring a bell? Oh! Right! Do I smell some intersectional tranny grifting crossover fun?

















						The Eternal💎Penellope on Twitter
					

“Open message to October Evens. You have now threatened to kill everyone on my ranch. This message is your warning shot. I see you near my people, my animals or my property and I will not call the police. I will simply settle this. Go get help. You want none of this.”




					twitter.com
				











						The Eternal💎Penellope on Twitter: "Open message to October Evens. Yo…
					

archived 28 Feb 2020 12:57:24 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 28, 2020)

I worked backwards through Jake and Kevin to get here, and what a _journey_. What evolves from a Rat King? Fucking Dugtrio? Because oh my god these people are incestuous. Can they not even feint at having normal relationships?


----------



## An Ghost (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Krimjob (Feb 28, 2020)

So is this guy just a bit dumb or did he just have a full-blown mental meltdown?


----------



## The Grognard (Feb 28, 2020)

Krimjob said:


> So is this guy just a bit dumb or did he just have a full-blown mental meltdown?


I think he's just the classic example of a Fuckyoudadist troon who treats victimhood as the ultimate social get-out-of-jail free card.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Feb 28, 2020)

Looks like he bailed. Desktop view vs mobile view.


Alts are still up and active.





						October Evans (@O_EvansMusic) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from October Evans (@O_EvansMusic). #deaf #nonbinary #transmusician soon retiring after 20 years as an underground/indie #singersongwriter. Farewell album coming soon. #TransTwitter #GirlsLikeUs. Los Angeles, CA




					twitter.com
				








						Deaf Trans Mad Genius Arts Is Working from Home! (@Deaf_TMGArts) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Deaf Trans Mad Genius Arts Is Working from Home! (@Deaf_TMGArts). #Deaf multimedia content creator/artist, #writer/#poet, #comedian, #vlogger, etc. who is #trans/#nonbinary. She/Her/They/Them. Working from home #OnPatreon. Vermont, United States




					twitter.com


----------



## OttoWest (Feb 28, 2020)

Going thru that long salt post...

1. Stepdad Chad Aubry (no e) Campbell indeed seems like a real piece of shit. He’s got multiple arrests for assault, domestic violence, interfering with emergency services, DUI/DWI, possession and sexual assault on a child.

2. According to Chris’s LinkedIn (Archive) he graduated from Smithville High School in Smithville, Tx in 2007– as valedictorian no less:


But on his Angel.co bio he says he graduated from Smithville in 2002:


Christopher Dugger is listed in the Smithville yearbook as a graduating senior in 2010. He is not pictured nor is he in any of the other contemporary Smithville High yearbooks. My guess is due to his disability he took classes seperately.


Unfortunately the Angel.co link has disappeared in the last hour so no archive, but I managed to grab a few screenshots:


3. As to Samantha the dead wife and Serenity the dead daughter I couldn’t find anything to corroborate that story. The few Samanthas that would’ve been at Smithville High around the same time as Chris all appear to be alive and well. There are no family mentions or memorials on either his mom’s or half sister’s fb pages that I could find and a cursory obituary turns up nothing for either.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Mar 5, 2020)

Uh oh looks like he’s bringing in the ACLU and SPLC.....






						Twitter / Account Suspended
					

From breaking news and entertainment to sports and politics, get the full story with all the live commentary.




					twitter.com
				



http://archive.md/VEWIbI’m calling it out now. I foresee a “help with my legal fees to fight the farms” scam.


----------



## SwattedKat (Mar 21, 2020)

Guys an idiot. One of the first requirements to run for president is to be 35 years old or greater.


----------



## ConSluttant (Mar 31, 2020)

I tried to read that long Salt post. I mean. Come on dude. NO ONE is that important. No one. I'm loving the self importance of this one. Hope that there are more than five pages of content on this cow. Looking forward to the impending LOLsuit.


----------



## FreddieMoo (Mar 31, 2020)

Know what's ironic? I found this glorious forum due to October Evans having another public meltdown on twitter.

Has anyone seen his new twitter? He currently locked it down cause he's getting called out for scams


----------



## FreddieMoo (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## JY's Tampon (Jul 2, 2020)

FreddieMoo said:


> Know what's ironic? I found this glorious forum due to October Evans having another public meltdown on twitter.
> 
> Has anyone seen his new twitter? He currently locked it down cause he's getting called out for scams


His newest Twitter handle is @deafgrrrl and it is currently private.

He is very actively grifting in the name of BLM on his Instagram.






			https://twitter.com/hachx0/status/1278729555256184835?s=20
		

(archive)


----------



## Immortal Technique (Aug 22, 2020)

People that call him out for scamming are white supremacists. The Farms also doxed him illegally.




They went protected mode while trying to archive this.


----------



## L_I_F_T_E_D (Aug 22, 2020)

Looks like another "suicide attempt" being chalked up. This message has been cross-posted on most platforms as of about an hour ago:

"_This is her mother, Karen Lee Campbell (my maiden name was Dugger). I've been given instructions in October's advance directive to log in and to inform you what just happened last night. The instructions were sent overnight and I just got them this morning from the lawyer.

For as long as I've known October, I have always known that she was in pain and was traumatized by what white supremacists and TERFs had done to her and so-called friends she once trusted in. But before that, she was always in pain with her C-PTSD, Depression and Gender Dysphoria and while I wasn't always the best mother, I did try my best to raise her. And I can personally vouch after reading a letter she wrote to me that she does have a good heart. You obviously misjudged her, and you took my daughter to the edge of sanity. I personally want to slap you... but I'm not going to. You don't deserve a beating, not from me. You're not even worth it. Anyway, there's some updates regarding October, and I want to inform you personally what happened last night.

I was also contacted by the doctors this morning from Vermont who just informed me that October is in stable-ish condition. She overdosed last night, and woke up having her stomach pumped. Apparently, someone heard noises from her apartment and called 911. The cops found her. And I'm here in Texas, crying and yet grateful that she's in stable-ish condition, and could not help but wonder what the hell is wrong with all of you. She's been a good person her whole life, and did a lot of good things to help people she cared about.

Yes, I know what happened in Minneapolis w/ Mistress Salem - according to the instructions & the letter October wrote to me before I logged in this morning & started to announce to you all what happened to her. I'm her mother; I give a damn. October really cared about Salem.

I have to be honest here - what you are all doing is very toxic, not helpful and is just not okay. You are basically doing what high school bullies did to her, and you're just as worst as the Trump voters. Get your goddamn act together in this election, for this country's sake.

I've been there for her, even when she didn't want me there, and while we did have disagreements over the years, I truly loved her and cared and I was always going around town, telling everyone that I'm so proud of my trans daughter. You all really disappointed her. I also have her hard drive here, which was also overnighted to me with the advance directive, the letters she wrote to people she cared about that I have to send soon, etc., and I am in her will to execute her wishes. I don't know why you're doing this, but you should know better than to act like childish jerks. I was reading her letter she wrote to me, and she used the words, "restorative justice" - she also says that I should contact someone who knows a lot about restorative justice, and community accountability, and I did. I just got off the phone.

Apparently, if someone is being wronged, the people involved should be able to communicate clearly, to work together, to come to a resolution and mend the wounds of what has transpired. And as her mother, I have to say - October is the strongest woman I know. She can defuse conflicts faster than anyone I've ever met, and she did well when she was trying to calm her sister down while her sister was high on drugs and took her to rehab. She really did care about people; you just refuse to see it.

So whenever there was a crisis, or a conflict, October would do her very best, however passionate she was, to ensure that she would do the right thing and keep working to defuse whatever situation she was in with anyone. People do not communicate clearly with her. She's Deaf! You refuse to actually learn sign language or write it down or to clarify what is going on and you don't even know how to talk to people, apparently and share your feelings. She is one of the most honest and soul-baring people I have ever known and am honored to have raised.

Now, according to the instructions, I'm to sit down with an old high school friend of hers who knows how to use Twitter and social media, and help lock this account down and turn off all notifications for a while. I do not know if she will come out of the hospital okay. Her condition so far is stable-ish, but there was a lot of damage to parts of her body that will probably need surgery. She suffered from Degenerative Disk Disorder. Doctors didn't see it 'til it was too late. This is from years of stress, being homeless on the road for 10 years. She got all sorts of tests after they pumped her stomach out, including x-rays/MRIs, because she had a pretty bad seizure when she was brought in. We won't know more until later this afternoon or tomorrow.

But they do believe she's expected to survive the overdose just fine, and will be released from the hospital in about 2 weeks after she goes to in-patient psych for treatment. There will be a friend of hers from Vermont to escort her back to her apartment in Southern Vermont. I can't fly up there because of the COVID-19 pandemic, and I would rather stay indoors and wait to see what's happening. After I finish announcing this to you all, her account will be locked down until she's returned. Now, I hope you will treat her with respect when she returns.

She does not deserve this, and if anyone got a problem with that, you can sincerely fuck off and try to come down here to my home in Texas and I will kick your ass and I have my father's guns. You do not fuck with my family and my daughter, you understand? Now, that's all I'm going to say for now. To people who are cyber-bullying her, you are going to regret it. I'm calling the family lawyer that we've had for a long time and ask what October's legal options are to shut you all down and get justice for her.

According to the letter she wrote in the packet I got from her with her advance directive, her will, all of it, including evidence that's on her hard drive, she says to call a lawyer, because what you're doing is violating state and federal laws on multiple charges you will face. I would suggest getting your affairs in order, because some of you are going to prison. As for the rest of you, I don't know what will happen to you, but you should run and get off grid, because the FBI's cyber-crimes division will get involved. You made a big mistake.

If she pulls through this okay, she will unlock her account and talk to you soon herself. I love October with all my heart and she deserved better. You're going to pay for what you did. If there's one thing I know about her, she will seek justice. She's very vengeful.

Sincerely,
Karen Lee Campbell
October's mother._"

Archived FB version: https://web.archive.org/web/2020082...cebook.com/deafgrrrl802/posts/136940758087669

Archived Twitter version: https://web.archive.org/web/2020082....com/DeafVTerGrrrl/status/1297184387465973762

Suicidal post 10 hours prior on Twitter:


			https://web.archive.org/web/20200822152935/https://twitter.com/DeafVTerGrrrl/status/1296997581579595776


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Aug 22, 2020)

L_I_F_T_E_D said:


> <some yammering>


What a truly wonderful rant. It reminds me of ye olden days, it sounds just like the "CONSEQUENCES! WILL NEVER! BE THE SAME!" video.

So who exactly is responsible for the alleged attempt at pumping up them rookie numbers? White supremacists? The roving gangs of the terven menace? Internet trolls? Traitor comrades who blocked him on twatter dot com? The evil transmysogynist hacker and serial doxer known as K*w*f*rms?


----------



## L_I_F_T_E_D (Aug 22, 2020)

New grift in play via FaceBook: "Raising Funds for Legal Expenses"



Spoiler: Pretty similar rant going on; attempting to raise $3500



_Hi, this is October Evans’ mother, Karen Campbell. I’m here to talk to you today about a fundraiser that my family and I are raising money for, and why we’re raising this money.

For the last several years, October has been a victim of identity theft, cyber-stalking/bullying, and have been doxxed, maliciously targeted and wrongfully framed for so-called crimes that she never committed in real life or online. There has been a very violent and dangerous group of white supremacists and groups called TERFs (still learning about the terminology so please bear with me on this as I’m still learning more about trans/non-binary culture and wording, etc.) online and some in real life who has been actively targeting her and attacking her friends, loved ones and people who was once associated with her were getting threatening and malicious emails from one of the white supremacists who decided to be a cyber-stalker and pretend to be October using her name illegally. There’s also been websites/platforms that are designated and created by white supremacists and TERFs, who are very radicalized and dangerous. We’ve also had to deal with October’s biological father who has been threatening October for years since she came out as trans/non-binary to her father, who himself is also a white supremacist and is not a very good man.

I worry about her safety, and the entire Dugger, Kranz and Campbell families here in Texas, Oklahoma, Michigan, etc. are worried about her safety and her mental well-being. She suffers from C-PTSD, Depression, Social Anxiety Disorder, TBI (Traumatic Brain Injury), migraines/seizures, Degenerative Disk Disorder and Gender Dysphoria and has been struggling with other health issues similar to her disorders for years, even as far back as when she was 3 or 4 years old. She is Deaf, and doesn’t communicate with anyone very well unless it’s written, typed up, captioned or translated into sign language. She’s very smart and is a good person and loves to help out people in need and do what she can to ensure that the community is a safe space for everyone that she interacts with. She had to move multiple times because an former ex boyfriend of her has been stalking her for years, and was recently arrested about a year ago, and has been working with domestic violence shelters to relocate October repeatedly, because her ex boyfriend keeps finding her. How? Apparently, those same toxic group of people online are doxxing her, revealing her locations/addresses, her dead name (which she got rid of legally in 2015/early 2016 when she legally changed her name in Vermont and her gender markers for her gender transition), etc., and has been targeted non-stop.

She’s currently recovering in a hospital right now, and once medically clear, she will be transferred to take a mental health break for up to 2 weeks at least, and will be reaching out to her NA/AA sponsor to talk about her struggles and to ensure that she continues to remain clean/sober, because when she attempted suicide on the evening of August 21, 2020, she overdosed on opioids that she somehow got her hands on, and some other drugs. She was hellbent on taking her own life through this overdose attempt. After she returns from the hospital in two weeks, she is to call me and the family on her Deaf relay videophone to talk about legal options to help protect her from those vile and dangerous people, and this is why we’re going to raise funds for legal expenses on her behalf. We’ve been talking all day to some people, emailing folks, and we have a family member who’s going to law school who are familiar with cases like this, and asked what was October’s options going forward. He agrees that October needs to raise funds because the costs of filing restraining orders AND cease-and-desist orders against multiple people across state lines will most likely become a federal case or possible lawsuit going forward, and because October is on a fixed income, we’re trying to raise at least $3,000 or $5,000 to help with the costs of filing/paperwork fees, getting a judge’s approval to sign those restraining and cease-and-desist orders for October and have them mailed by a law firm to the following people that will be getting sued for defamation, slander/libel, intent on committing cyberbullying/stalking, identity theft and at least several other criminal and civil charges they will be facing. We’re hoping the restraining and cease-and-desist orders will be enough and that we might not have to go to court and drag out the proceedings, but we will know more soon at some point once the process has started.

We ask that you help out and if you’re able to donate, please donate only what you can afford to help out with. We’re tired of seeing October be severely re-traumatized repeatedly and she deserves a better, quiet and peaceful life where she can be among good friends, loved ones and chase her dreams. If you are unable to donate, please share this fundraiser link with as many people as possible. We will want justice for October and we will not rest until we finally hold those people accountable. We’re even asking the FBI to get involved and take this seriously, because apparently, October has been contacting and emailing and calling the FBI to ask for help in tracking down a few of the people on the list that we have that will be used to look up the right information on each person, get their proper addresses and send every single restraining order and cease-and-desist order to their mailing addresses and hopefully, that should be over with and perhaps give October some peace of mind.

Thank you and bless you all.
Sincerely,
Karen Lee Campbell
(October’s Mother)_





			https://web.archive.org/web/20200822195852/https://www.facebook.com/donate/359140335246685/359140395246679/


----------



## JY's Tampon (Aug 22, 2020)

Th


L_I_F_T_E_D said:


> New grift in play via FaceBook: "Raising Funds for Legal Expenses"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bold move Chris let's see how this works out.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Aug 24, 2020)

Isn't it amazing how the "mother" knows every faggot fake illness Chris has self diagnosed themselves with and their every move while he was homeless. But, she's a caring mother. A caring mother that wants money and is most definitely not named Chris.


----------



## sansgaming420 (Aug 24, 2020)

Goodness gracious. This... Creature is disgusting. I mean. I guess "delirium" kinda fits him.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Aug 24, 2020)

He set up a GFM because Facebook grifting campaigns only last two weeks.








						Justice for October, organized by Karen Campbell
					

Hi, this is October Evans’ mother, Karen Campbell. I’m here to talk to you today about a fundraiser… Karen Campbell needs your support for Justice for October




					www.gofundme.com


----------



## CatParty (Aug 25, 2020)

Someone pls download


----------



## JY's Tampon (Aug 25, 2020)

CatParty said:


> Someone pls download


The crew members and staff Chris.....




Your browser is not able to display this video.



















UDATE: I noticed at story from last Monday (8/17) morning on the Burlington Vermont Police Twitter feed. Chris's mother Chris made his post on Saturday morning (8/22) about the incident on Friday night. 





			https://twitter.com/OneNorthAvenue/status/1295463022828367873
		

https://archive.md/wip/zS97dSurely, Chris' rescue would have made the BVT's police Twitter?


----------



## NightmareKingOmega (Aug 25, 2020)

"it'd be cool if some trans hackers took that site down"
>implying that there's a tranny out there with more than 2 braincells


----------



## JY's Tampon (Aug 26, 2020)

Looks like Chris is still at it.


----------



## SssneakySssnek (Aug 26, 2020)

I know it's old but this is actually one of the most retarded things I've ever read and I was just so flabbergasted.



gonesovereign said:


> Pretty much everything you ever posted was a fucked up series of lies. Here's the thing - none of what you posted here is true. Sure, there's photos of me from way back then, and sure, there's old bands I used to be in, and sure, I used to have a website that I no longer even keep active or even bother to update anymore, and sure I got a FetLife profile



So, like, in fact, that entire list of things you just said are real and exist would be true? So are you trans-intellect as well, a retard pretending to have normal intelligence? Cause you're doing about as well at that as passing for a woman.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Aug 26, 2020)

Here are all the recent Tweets featuring Chris
https://twitter.com/search?q="October%20Evans"&src=typed_query&f=live
Some highlights.










Cow crossover once removed with Jake Alley.



I've only seen one supporter and they gave us a shoutout.



EDIT: Found More
I haven't seen this posted yet. Chris goes as Sade Viscaria on Pornhub.



			https://www.pornhub.com/pornstar/sade-viscaria


----------



## L_I_F_T_E_D (Aug 27, 2020)

Looks like that "2-week stay" got cut short.

*Blog Post Ahoy!*



			https://web.archive.org/web/20200827231357/https://deafgrrrlcreative.blog/2020/08/27/silenced-no-more/
		


(The Farms gets a bunch of shoutouts, as do many others. SO MANY PEOPLE are gonna be ARRESTED, you guise!)

Not even gonna attempt to post this diatribe in a spoiler... But Googleshng gets a mention - so it might explain the pages upon pages of ranting.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Aug 27, 2020)

L_I_F_T_E_D said:


> Looks like that "2-week stay" got cut short.
> 
> *Blog Post Ahoy!*
> 
> ...





> I dare you to fucking kill me, because sooner or later, you will get hurt. You will be pounded into submission with the MMA training that I’ve obtained and learned over the years.


----------



## An Ghost (Sep 4, 2020)

Top quality read if a little wordy. Favorite part: denying having ever sent any racist emails which obviously means he sent all the racist emails.

Based Hachi strikes again.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 4, 2020)

Does Dugger still want to bang the now detransitioned Freyja Falke?


----------



## kaien (Sep 4, 2020)

Trombonista said:


> Does Dugger still want to bang the now detransitioned Freyja Falke?


As far as I can tell, he's joined most of the rest of the internet in forgetting Falke exists.

ETA: If you check up on the @FalconGoddess37 twitter, though, it appears Falke has re-trooned. Gonna guess he got dumped by the woman he was leeching off when he originally gave it up.


----------



## cringy cunt (Sep 5, 2020)

L_I_F_T_E_D said:


> Looks like that "2-week stay" got cut short.
> 
> *Blog Post Ahoy!*
> 
> ...



I love the unmitigated irony of just listing every single fucking thing she's ever been accused of.

"I didn't hit Jimmy, or take an cookie from the jar, or track mud in from the yard, or put gum in becky's hair, or-"

Sis nobody asked you!  Literally nobody asked you!! This just makes me think that one post in this thread really was her.  

Also if she's deaf how can she be trusted to make music?


----------



## JY's Tampon (Oct 7, 2020)

Well he producing a shit load of TikTok posts.


			https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMJfndCbk/


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (Oct 10, 2020)

Hm, I'll need to see his official certificate verifying that he does not in fact have donkey brains.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Oct 13, 2020)

Chris dump. Okay, I'm going to give you a quick rundown since he started locking his Twitter down and people are pissed with him again. I archived as much as I could. I pretty much speed archived and didn't get a chance to review everything. Just remember he changes his Twitter handle often so the archive will show up on that particular handle. You can search the archive by adding an * at the end of the handle. This one has 105 Tweets.

TheOctoberEvans Handle: https://archive.vn/https://tw.tinf.io/TheOctoberEvans*
OctoberDeafGrrl Handle: http://archive.vn/https://tw.tinf.io/OctoberDeafGrrl*

So after Chris' mother totally and 100% helped him after his totally real "suicide" attempt he claims to have blocked her on Facebook.



			https://archive.vn/K3MG1
		




			https://archive.vn/afUeo
		


Right around the time of Chris' return from the hospital the world learned of the death of Chadwick Boseman he shared a ton of Tweets and ReTweets to show how he's totally not a racist. Soon after Chris, who claims to be a cancer survivor started hinting that he may have colon cancer.



			https://archive.vn/EygWQ
		

http://archive.md/jrXfYThere are plenty of archived Tweets specifically mentioning cancer buried in the archives.

He claims that he's going after the Farms again.



			https://archive.vn/4EzHh
		


http://archive.md/aalcA


			http://archive.vn/XOEkZ
		


His birthday is coming up so there are tons of e-begging Tweets. Looks like he's planning to throw himself an online birthday bash. Don't forget to send presents!
http://archive.md/HoGdi


			https://www.facebook.com/events/2788088344627027/
		

https://archive.md/wip/JPATl
And then up today.... He published a poll and it backfired spectacularly!



			http://archive.vn/08D6T
		


That led to this rant before going private.



			http://archive.vn/tTB0t
		


Poke around in the archives and see what you can find.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 14, 2020)

That is a terrible photo to use if you want people to see you as a woman.


----------



## Water-T (Oct 14, 2020)

I don't get how one can be both "trans" AND "non-binary"

"Trans" signifies that you were born as one gender and now identify as the opposite gender.

"Non-binary" denotes that you do not identify as either gender.

How can you switch from one gender to the other while claiming you are neither?


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Oct 14, 2020)

Water-T said:


> I don't get how one can be both "trans" AND "non-binary"
> 
> "Trans" signifies that you were born as one gender and now identify as the opposite gender.
> 
> ...


"Nonbinary trans woman" means he doesn't pass as a woman. Don't think too hard about it.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Oct 14, 2020)

If attending his Twitch birthday please remember that cash or presents are not required. But he mentions it 2 of his 8 bullets points including a link to his Amazon wishlist.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 14, 2020)

Water-T said:


> I don't get how one can be both "trans" AND "non-binary"
> 
> "Trans" signifies that you were born as one gender and now identify as the opposite gender.
> 
> ...


My theory is that some of the people who call themselves non-binary trans women/men are using non-binary to mean gender non-conforming, and the rest just want to be extra special.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Oct 16, 2020)

New blog post. Mostly about leaving Twitter in January because of abuse from a certain website. After he "got out of treatment" he claimed that he was leaving in October. The rest is the same old rambling about his "team" and the same new projects that he never delivers. 



			https://octoberevansofficial.com/home/blog/new-changes-are-happening-read-more-to-learn-why-10-15-2020
		

https://archive.md/vUVey


----------



## JY's Tampon (Dec 28, 2020)

Catching up on Jake Alley's thread and freaked out on Hachx0 this morning. I nearly forgot Hachx0 went off on Chris a few weeks ago. He has since deleted most of his social media.







I had been documenting Chris' Twitter accounts since the fake suicide attempt in late August. He changes his handle frequently to avoid detection but here are hundreds of his Tweets. 
https://archive.md/https://twitter.com/DeafHumanGrrrl/*
https://archive.md/https://twitter.com/DeafAndHuman/*
https://archive.md/https://twitter.com/OctoberDeafGrrl/*
https://archive.md/https://twitter.com/JustADeafGrrrl/*
He's been scamming cancer and claiming to be the next Chloe Sagal.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jan 7, 2021)

Late and gay but this is a good little cow and I want to get back in early for what looks to be a bright and promising 2021.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Jan 7, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> Late and gay but this is a good little cow and I want to get back in early for what looks to be a bright and promising 2021.


He only seems to be active on TikTok at the moment.


			https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMJ7J5EBw/


----------



## JY's Tampon (Apr 15, 2021)

He's back! New Twitter and website. I checked a few weeks ago, he had a totally different site and multiple Twitter, Instagram, and FB accounts. Not sure what happened to those.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Apr 26, 2021)

I stumbled across this. She has several videos on TikTok about Chris. She claims to be helping a member of the deaf community escape an abuser. One that pulled a gun on this person. In this video she specifically names Chris. She started one GFM (ARCHIVE) for the person to escape and another (ARCHIVE) for the other 20 victims that have come forward.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Here is the video about the victim.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




There are a few more on her TikTok.


			https://www.tiktok.com/@glassmenagerie
		


In other news He's been commenting on Sam Abereen's article on Null


----------



## Water-T (Apr 27, 2021)

JY's Tampon said:


>


He's still on this I WILL TAKE KIWI FARMS DOWN! bullshit?

LOL. The FBI has better things to do than give a shit about autistic retards making fun of other autistic retards.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Apr 28, 2021)

So Chris's victim is Tweeting. Chris had her come to Vermont and the creepiness ensued.



			https://twitter.com/wisteriaart666/status/1387471380476792832
		

 (ARCHIVE)


			https://twitter.com/wisteriaart666/status/1387471669938294788
		

 (ARCHIVE)

Chris also had 2 clickbait articles on him.


			https://www.thefocus.news/tech/october-evans-dangerous-controversy/
		

 (ARCHIVE)
https://heightzone.com/who-is-octob...roversy-about-october-is-dangerous-explained/ (ARCHIVE)

All he's posted in past 24 hours.


----------



## Water-T (Apr 28, 2021)

JY's Tampon said:


>


Jesus, this loon is like Onision and the worst parts of troons combined.

I'M INNOCENT! REALLY I AM! IGNORE ALL THE TONS OF EVIDENCE THAT PROVES OTHERWISE! REEEEE! I AM THE VICTIM OF A CONSPIRACY!


----------



## An Ghost (Apr 28, 2021)

The irony of a deaf person who won't shut the fuck up. I like to think he speaks the way he writes where he SHOUTS the IMPORTANT parts.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Apr 28, 2021)

Water-T said:


> Jesus, this loon is like Onision and the worst parts of troons combined.
> 
> I'M INNOCENT! REALLY I AM! IGNORE ALL THE TONS OF EVIDENCE THAT PROVES OTHERWISE! REEEEE! I AM THE VICTIM OF A CONSPIRACY!


The complete bullshit he spews never ceases to amazing me.


----------



## Water-T (Apr 28, 2021)

JY's Tampon said:


>


He must really be desperate to draw attention from the bomb that deaf chick dropped on him.

Gosh, October - why not let us in on the details? We'd love to see the asshole that "stalked" a poor, disabled trans nb like you, you poor dear! Or you can save time by posting a selfie!


----------



## JY's Tampon (Apr 28, 2021)

Water-T said:


> He must really be desperate to draw attention from the bomb that deaf chick dropped on him.
> 
> Gosh, October - why not let us in on the details? We'd love to see the asshole that "stalked" a poor, disabled trans nb like you, you poor dear! Or you can save time by posting a selfie!


He released a video. If you can handle 40 plus minutes of this be my guest. 




According to Chris, we're all going to jail!


----------



## An Ghost (Apr 29, 2021)

I never doubted it but his screeds would absolutely make me believe he oppressively talks non stop. But flipping through his video i remembered he talks in that typical deaf mushmouth which makes it funnier. Luckily there is a transcript that he reads verbatim included:


> DISCLAIMER: THE FOLLOWING CONTENT THAT YOU’RE ABOUT TO READ, HEAR OR WATCH ON ANY OF THE FOLLOWING SOCIAL MEDIA PLATFORMS, ANCHOR.FM PODCAST SERIES, THE YOUTUBE CHANNEL, OR HERE ON THE OFFICIAL WEBSITE/BLOG CONTAINS EXPLICIT CONTENT, DISTRESSING TOPICS/DISCUSSIONS AND TRIGGERS NOT MEANT TO BE FOR THE FAINT OF HEART. IF YOU ARE SENSITIVE TO THE FOLLOWING CONTENT BEING SEEN, HEARD, READ, ETC., PLEASE TURN IT OFF, SHUT IT DOWN AND DO NOT LISTEN, WATCH, FOLLOW, READ, ETC. – THANK YOU AND WE HOPE YOU ENJOY THIS INTRODUCTORY EPISODE, BLOG POST, ETC., AND HOPEFULLY, IT WILL HELP YOU SEE THINGS A LITTLE BIT MORE CLEARLY THAN BEFORE, AND PERHAPS ALLOW YOU TO FINALLY TURN OFF YOUR MINDS AND CALM DOWN BEFORE JUMPING TO CONCLUSIONS AND ACCUSING THE WRONG PERSON OR PEOPLE, ESPECIALLY IF SAID PERSON OR PEOPLE ARE ACTUALLY 100% GUARANTEED INNOCENT.
> So why am I here? What is the purpose of all this? What is the reasoning behind this beautiful, creative mad genius mind of mine to dive into the madness of a group of white supremacists/TERFs’ conspiracy and plan to harm my reputation, my life’s works, to isolate me from marginalized communities when I truly needed their support to create a safe space for my identities as a Deaf non-binary trans woman, and as someone who never had real friends, like, real loyal friends growing up, and where is all this leading me to?
> Why in the Fuck of All That’s Good and Shitty in This World would I want to do this?
> Because one: it gives new readers, subscribers, followers, listeners, true friends, allies, comrades, supporters, community members context, clear transparency in what REALLY did happen to me and to the others involved in all this, and of course, 100% guaranteed BRUTAL honesty in the journey for TRUTH, JUSTICE and PEACE. What am I all about, though? Why in the Fuck should anyone read my blog/website, listen to my podcast here, check out my YouTube channel to watch my episodes, or even see what’s going on with any of the updates I’m sharing on any of the official social media platforms?
> ...


He still calls out his green haired bangmaid who visited him, saying they will be held accountable. For what? You decide.
Good logic like "ban police" but also "arrest people who bad mouth me."
And finally, multiple times saying "turn off your minds and just listen to me, and not the people who slander me."


----------



## JY's Tampon (Apr 29, 2021)

Chris email the girl.



			https://twitter.com/wisteriaart666/status/1387664500493627393
		

 (ARCHIVE)


Spoiler: Emails






EDIT:
Chris lives at 85 Main Street, Fair Haven, VT.


----------



## Water-T (Apr 29, 2021)

That email is just Chris backpedalling after his attempts to DARVO that poor girl backfired.


----------



## An Ghost (Apr 29, 2021)

Each paragraph in those emails is 2-3 sentences long. Absolutely giving Jake Alley a run for his money. Hell, two do nothing delusional troons who feel they are persecuted by their own community for unspecified rumors but THEYRE TOTALLY INNOCENT HONEST should hook up. Hachiko would love that shit too.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Apr 30, 2021)

Look out motherfuckers!


----------



## Water-T (Apr 30, 2021)

JY's Tampon said:


> Look out motherfuckers!
> View attachment 2131910


OH NO! THE CYBERPOLICE HAVE BEEN NOTIFIED! CONSEQUENCES WILL NEVER BE THE SAME!

LOLOLOL. Funny how despite all the evidence of Chris faking evidence (including "harassment" against himself), he keeps screaming that he's innocent and a victim of a conspiracy, Onision-style.

And just like with Onision, no one believes him as he yells into the void.


----------



## paint.net (May 1, 2021)

>_"A Deaf Grrrl's Journey to Truth, Justice, and Peace"_
>literally is a crybaby who fakes their evidence and goes fucking insane when someone they dont like gets arrested


----------



## JY's Tampon (May 2, 2021)

Chris just uploaded a trailer for his YouTube. It's pretty funny.




Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Also, I just discovered the Deaf Community thread and some of those going at Chris are pretty insane themselves.


----------



## Water-T (May 2, 2021)

JY's Tampon said:


> Chris just uploaded a trailer for his YouTube. It's pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This nutjob is following the same script as Onision again. Now they're making a channel devoted to explaining how THEY ARE SO INNOCENT! THIS IS A FRAME JOB! I SWEAR YOUSE GUISE!

Got my fingers crossed that Chris gets an expose on Discovery +


----------



## An Ghost (May 4, 2021)

JY's Tampon said:


> Chris just uploaded a trailer for his YouTube. It's pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thumbnail: soft TLC style pastel doc about dyke lesibian's journey to start her cafe. Has a professional looking headshot. 
Content: ill fitting metal music only a deaf male psycho would listen to. Ominous schizo post text. Terrifying bathroom selfies.


----------



## JY's Tampon (May 4, 2021)

Chris sent this to Hachx0


----------



## Water-T (May 4, 2021)

JY's Tampon said:


> Chris sent this to Hachx0
> View attachment 2143581


PLEASE STOP PROVING THAT I AM A LUNATIC AND GIVE ME TIME TO WEAVE A FAKE NARRATIVE, PLEASE!


----------



## JY's Tampon (May 5, 2021)

Chris lays out the rules for viewers of his new channel. Kiwifarms gets multiple mentions. He really doesn't want anyone reposting his videos. So here it is. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## paint.net (May 5, 2021)

JY's Tampon said:


> Chris lays out the rules for viewers of his new channel. Kiwifarms gets multiple mentions. He really doesn't want anyone reposting his videos. So here it is.
> View attachment 2145122


Apparently this are his rules:


Spoiler: the goddamn rules



1. Any and ALL questions MUST BE ASKED ONE AT A TIME, even during live-streaming episodes when you join the live-stream chat. DO NOT OVERWHELM ME - it makes my anxiety and my C-PTSD worse. Thank you.
2. All questions or comments left in filmed episodes will be held and reviewed first and if it's appropriate and not involving cussing words or offensive comments/content, then it will be approved.
3. I'd like to have a consistent timeline and do my best to remember everything that's happened, and stay on topic for each episode, so please do not just jump into each episode with questions that has NOTHING to do with the THEME of each episode. Each episode will have different topics, discussions, themes etc. so if you wanna ask questions about a specific incident/event, etc. that happened, then HOLD THOSE QUESTIONS/COMMENTS UNTIL THAT EPISODE ACTUALLY HAPPENS. Does that make sense? Okay.
4. Please respect everyone's boundaries, including my own boundaries as well. Pronouns, gender identities, races/nationalities, disabilities, etc. - we will not tolerate hatred or bigotry or any type of discrimination allowed. If you thumbs down a video just because you are being hateful or mean, then don't bother watching the episodes on this YouTube channel - go somewhere else. Better yet, get a FUCKING LIFE.
5. All evidence will be provided in due time, and while that is happening, you all need to be patient too,, and allow everyone, myself included, the time, space and distance to heal from the traumas that has transpired, especially with the stalker who has harassed not just me, but he also harassed all of you as well. If you still need help with getting this guy behind bars and get justice, and also take down the KiwiFarms website and other white supremacists/TERFs TOGETHER, please do not hesitate to contact me. I will do everything I can to help you out. Thank you.
6. And one last rule - this is a pretty important one: DO NOT MOCK OR MAKE FUN OF OR CREATE VIDEOS with STOLEN CONTENT FEATURING ME OR ANYONE ELSE - YOU DID NOT HAVE MY CONSENT TO DO WHAT YOU DID. What this YouTube channel creator, Frozen Phonix, or Phoenix (whatever her username) did was UNCALLED FOR, and just not appropriate. She doesn't have the patience or the emotional maturity like I do to reveal all evidence, tell the truth of what really did happen and so forth, and to get justice against the culprits responsible for all the cyberbullying/stalking attacks against me and against everyone else that I cared about.



Some of the rules makes sense if you look at him, it shows how much Chris has a temper against certain things (edit: aka a bitch)


----------



## Water-T (May 5, 2021)

_5. All evidence will be provided in due time, and while that is happening, you all need to be patient too,, and allow everyone, myself included, the time, space and distance to heal from the traumas that has transpired, especially with the stalker who has harassed not just me, but he also harassed all of you as well. If you still need help with getting this guy behind bars and get justice, and also take down the Kiwi Farms website and other white supremacists/TERFs TOGETHER, please do not hesitate to contact me. I will do everything I can to help you out. Thank you._

LOLOL. Chris is the 57,493th LOLCOW to claim that they'll be the one to take down the dang dirty Farms.

Good luck with that one, you insane troon.


----------



## JY's Tampon (May 5, 2021)

So a few hours ago Chris created a Twitter and is spergging out, self doxing, etc...




> for what I did to only 4 people.


Basically he did what he did because of Kiwifarms and Terfs. It's not his fault and now he wants his victims to help him seek the culprits.



Spoiler: LONG THREAD






There are some great replies and it goes about as well as expected.

He gives his address out.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




ARCHIVES OF ALL HIS TWEETS ARE HERE.

You can thank us later Deafies.


----------



## JY's Tampon (May 6, 2021)

Sometimes I wonder why I find Chris so entertaining. Sometimes I think he’s a troll made up by the farms to just troll me. His explications are elaborate and now his solutions are right out of a 1980’s sit com. Chris now claims he could have never harassed anybody because it occurred when he was asleep. His solution?* Live stream his life for a few months to prove it’s not him.*



			https://archive.md/GneMB
		

Never change Chris. Oh, and we’re all going to jail.


----------



## kaien (May 6, 2021)

JY's Tampon said:


> Sometimes I wonder why I find Chris so entertaining. Sometimes I think he’s a troll made up by the farms to just troll me. His explications are elaborate and now his solutions are right out of a 1980’s sit com. Chris now claims he could have never harassed anybody because it occurred when he was asleep. His solution?* Live stream his life for a few months to prove it’s not him.*


The old folks in the audience like me may be put in mind of when '88 presidential candidate Gary Hart dared the press to follow him around and see if they could catch him cheating on his wife.

So they did, and they caught him cheating on his wife.


----------



## An Ghost (May 8, 2021)

The reasonable response to dealing with cyberstalkers is always to livestream your constant activity and location and dox yourself.


----------



## JY's Tampon (May 8, 2021)

An Ghost said:


> The reasonable response to dealing with cyberstalkers is always to livestream your constant activity and location and dox yourself.



Chris wrote another long ass article. Here are the first 2 paragraphs. The rest is blah blah Chloe Sagal.


> So, after about several weeks on and off going back and forth with the FBI, the local police department, discussing with my therapist, and the new lawyer that I’m meeting with soon, they are now all on the same page and the FBI is now opening an active investigation soon to help me find the cyber-stalker who framed me and stole my identity to commit various illegal crimes while he was using my name to get the entire fucking internet pissed off at me.
> 
> I’m also submitting restraining orders and cease-and-desist orders to several people (not going to name names here), now that they’re about to be finalized, notarized and officially signed by me, the lawyer and a judge to be delivered and submitted so that they can stop for a while, be quiet and just wait – like, ACTUALLY WAIT, until the real culprit(s) has been arrested, and *the KiwiFarms white supremacists/TERFs has also been arrested*, and then we can start addressing the remaining issues left to be resolved after that.





Spoiler: ARTICLE






			https://archive.ph/IIK9U
		




 
Jesus, look at this guy's TikTok.

Keep blaming the farms for your problems Chris.


----------



## BG FFFF00 (May 9, 2021)

How is one Non-Binary but identify as a woman?


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (May 10, 2021)

BG FFFF00 said:


> How is one Non-Binary but identify as a woman?


That's troon-speak for "I identify as a woman but do not and will not ever pass and I kind of know it subconsciously so fuck beauty standards"


----------



## JY's Tampon (May 10, 2021)

Chris posted this on TikTok. I don't know ASL but it looks like he's claiming it's a bomb from a stalker.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



That is academy ward worthy acting.

Not only did he dox himself again, but if you look at the return address it leads back to a company called Ruin Days that sends out glitter bombs and other prank materials.


UPDATE: 5/12


----------



## An Ghost (May 14, 2021)

Seems like hes purging videos.
Blessed are archives.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (May 20, 2021)

JY's Tampon said:


> Chris lays out the rules for viewers of his new channel. Kiwifarms gets multiple mentions. He really doesn't want anyone reposting his videos. So here it is.
> View attachment 2145122


----------



## Kornula (Jun 18, 2021)

I wish I could find troons like Dugger funny...but they are not - mostly because their insanity is fully supported and encouraged by liberals.   The left goes so far as to actually believe every single word they say.. especially when it comes to self victimization.. like being "stalked". 

 The rest of the world calls it for what it is.. pointing out your dirty , shit and blood stained underwear that YOU put out on display for the whole world to see.


----------



## Water-T (Jun 18, 2021)

Kornula said:


> I wish I could find troons like Dugger funny...but they are not - mostly because their insanity is fully supported and encouraged by liberals.   The left goes so far as to actually believe every single word they say.. especially when it comes to self victimization.. like being "stalked".
> 
> The rest of the world calls it for what it is.. pointing out your dirty , shit and blood stained underwear that YOU put out on display for the whole world to see.


I consider myself a liberal, and I agree with you that October and his ilk are delusional nutbags that need therapy or institutionalization. As you said, they publicly post their every thought and action online, then cry STALKER! when people who don't agree with them make fun of their stupidity or use their own posts against them. 

Motherfuckers, have you ever heard of the Privacy Settings? Or better yet, not posting every dumb brainfart on Twitter?


----------



## Kornula (Jun 18, 2021)

Water-T said:


> I consider myself a liberal, and I agree with you that October and his ilk are delusional nutbags that need therapy or institutionalization. As you said, they publicly post their every thought and action online, then cry STALKER! when people who don't agree with them make fun of their stupidity or use their own posts against them.
> 
> Motherfuckers, have you ever heard of the Privacy Settings? Or better yet, not posting every dumb brainfart on Twitter?


Or running for PUBLIC office...


----------



## JY's Tampon (Jun 18, 2021)

Thought I'd check in on Chris. His Facebook features an unrealistic profile.


He only seems to be on a gaming kick.





						Log In or Sign Up to View
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com
				





			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOMp3X-OUM_kEtXP0NMUiEQ
		


I guess he's given up on trying to prove his innocence.


----------



## SpacePirat (Jun 19, 2021)

GS 281 said:


> building an entire personality of themselves based around kink.



They literally all do. "Kinksters" are fundamentally broken beyond repair by porn addiction or child abuse (just like all Alphabet people in general).


----------



## Water-T (Jun 19, 2021)

JY's Tampon said:


>


Funny how a terminal e-beggar could afford a $500 system that can't be obtained unless you drop $1000 or more on eBay.

I'm betting that he's setting himself up as the next ZombaeKills: "THIS SYSTEM AND GAMES DO NOT CATER TO DEAF TRANS NON BINARY PEOPLE!! GIBS ME FREE SHIT OR I WILL REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!"

Smart move, Chris. Once Sony sees the tons of evidence of your past actions, I'm sure they'll be clamoring to give you free stuff!


----------



## JY's Tampon (Jun 22, 2021)

So after a short absence he's going back to social media. He now has an Instagram and is still raging against Hachiko and the usual suspects.


He claims to be engaged and that everyone is jealous of him.

His links: https://wlo.link/@deafgamergrrrl


----------



## Water-T (Jun 22, 2021)

LOL. Chris is the definition of insanity - doing the same thing over and over, yet expecting a different result.

I'M INNOCENT! THE FBI CLEARED ME! I WAS HACKED! IT'S ALL FAKED! I'M NOTIFYING MY LAWYERS! I DIDN'T MAIL MYSELF THOSE FAKE BOMBS! GIBS ME DAT CUZ I'M DEAF/GAY/NB/TRANS! REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

At least Chris mixed it up a but with this imaginary fiancée and his delusion of having a successful business. YOU GOT US PEGGED, CHRIS! WHO WOULDN'T BE JEALOUS OF A PSYCHO NEET AND HIS MADE-UP FINANCEE?


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 24, 2021)

Those are a lot of words for what basically amounts to "It wasn't me!"


----------



## JY's Tampon (Jun 24, 2021)

Trombonista said:


> Those are a lot of words for what basically amounts to "It wasn't me!"


I'm really kicking myself today. Early he did a 45 minute Facebook live stream on his person page. It was pure suicide baiting. Within 5 minutes he holding a knife up against his chest. A few minutes later he was trying to access the roof to his building but was unable to get past the lock on the hatch. He then went on and streamed an incoherent session with a help line. I'm really wish I would have been able to save it.


----------



## Water-T (Jun 24, 2021)

JY's Tampon said:


> I'm really kicking myself today. Early he did a 45 minute Facebook live stream on his person page. It was pure suicide baiting. Within 5 minutes he holding a knife up against his chest. A few minutes later he was trying to access the roof to his building but was unable to get past the lock on the hatch. He then went on and streamed an incoherent session with a help line. I'm really wish I would have been able to save it.



Funny how someone living such a good life with a successful business and wonderful finance suddenly wants to throw it away by killing themselves.

Even more funny is how Chris didn't just KILL THEMSELVES like actual suicidal people do. OH NO I WAS GOING TO JUMP OFF A ROOF BUT OOPS THE DOOR IS LOCKED SORRY LOOKS LIKE CAN'T KILL MYSELF AFTER ALL OH DARN! I mean, it's not like he couldn't just jump out a window or swallow a bottle of aspirin from the dollar store or any of the hundreds of ways that non-attention whores manage to off themselves.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Jun 25, 2021)

Paris Glass, a bit of a lolcow herself, who has been featured in the Deaf Community thread has been waging war on Chris for the past few months. She has a tiny bit of yesterday's video.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Jul 8, 2021)

Chris is still tard raging and making empty threats. 


He's still going with the imaginary fiancé bit. All those TikToks and not another individual in sight. Just like your fake ex-wife and daughter.  

He's still randomly contacting people on Curious Cat. I saw some where the sender was pretending to be his imaginary fiance.

Hey Chris, Paris is a promising cow. Why don't you dump your info?


----------



## JY's Tampon (Jul 10, 2021)

Guys, the long national nightmare is over! Chris found his stalker!


----------



## Water-T (Jul 11, 2021)

JY's Tampon said:


>


LOOK AT THIS GUY WHOSE PHOTOS I LIFTED ONLINE! HE'S THE PERFECT SCAPEG....I MEAN, HE'S THE REAL CULPRIT! NOW LEAVE ME ALONE PARIS!


----------



## JY's Tampon (Jul 11, 2021)

Water-T said:


> LOOK AT THIS GUY WHOSE PHOTOS I LIFTED ONLINE! HE'S THE PERFECT SCAPEG....I MEAN, HE'S THE REAL CULPRIT! NOW LEAVE ME ALONE PARIS!


Why doesn't anyone believe me.....


----------



## Water-T (Jul 11, 2021)

JY's Tampon said:


>


Chloe killed herself because she was mentally ill, and her so-called tranny "friends" left her to twist in the wind.

Get your facts right, you waste of oxygen.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 12, 2021)

Water-T said:


> Chloe killed herself because she was mentally ill, and her so-called tranny "friends" left her to twist in the wind.
> 
> Get your facts right, you waste of oxygen.


It's so tiresome how these deliriously idiotic cocksuckers just make up facts whole cloth and then shriek these imaginary hallucinations at each other like utter morons, every one of them echoing the others' idiocy mindlessly.


----------



## Water-T (Jul 12, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> It's so tiresome how these deliriously idiotic cocksuckers just make up facts whole cloth and then shriek these imaginary hallucinations at each other like utter morons, every one of them echoing the others' idiocy mindlessly.


Chloe even left behind documents that laid all the blame on the "friends" who left her to her own devices the second she became an inconvience to them and they were unable to squeeze any money or social currency from her, as well as the US health care system that did not give her the help she needed for her mental condition.


----------



## RealChrisDugger (Nov 8, 2021)

So this is the real Christopher Dugger that you have CONSTANTLY DEADNAMED ME AS FOR YEARS. I've decided to become a white supremacist. Y'all decided to  cyber-bully me and frame me for things I never actually did to force me to join the Alt-Right, so congrats. What do I need to do to prove my loyalty and destroy everyone? And I know NONE of you are trans/non-binary folks and LGBTIQQA+ community members, because even LGBTIQQA+ folks are NOT welcome in right-wing/conservative/white supremacist circles. So is this what you fucking wanted? YOU WANTED ME TO EITHER JOIN YOUR FUCKING WHITE SUPREMACY MADNESS OR TO FUCKING KILL MYSELF? Or do I get to FUCKING KILL EVERYONE HERE? Because I just found out where all of you live and I will be coming to all of your homes. START FUCKING RUNNING, YOU NAZIS!


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 8, 2021)

RealChrisDugger said:


> So this is the real Christopher Dugger that you have CONSTANTLY DEADNAMED ME AS FOR YEARS. I've decided to become a white supremacist. Y'all decided to  cyber-bully me and frame me for things I never actually did to force me to join the Alt-Right, so congrats. What do I need to do to prove my loyalty and destroy everyone? And I know NONE of you are trans/non-binary folks and LGBTIQQA+ community members, because even LGBTIQQA+ folks are NOT welcome in right-wing/conservative/white supremacist circles. So is this what you fucking wanted? YOU WANTED ME TO EITHER JOIN YOUR FUCKING WHITE SUPREMACY MADNESS OR TO FUCKING KILL MYSELF? Or do I get to FUCKING KILL EVERYONE HERE? Because I just found out where all of you live and I will be coming to all of your homes. START FUCKING RUNNING, YOU NAZIS!


Please verify your identity by addressing a post to KF on your Twitter or Facebook and link the post here.


----------



## lindsayfan (Nov 9, 2021)

RealChrisDugger said:


> YOU WANTED ME TO EITHER JOIN YOUR FUCKING WHITE SUPREMACY MADNESS OR TO FUCKING KILL MYSELF?


well, you've done the first item on that list, albeit underwhelmingly. guess it's time you tackled task two!

what a relief that'd be for all the people you've harassed and your long-suffering family. you could truly make the world a better place.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Nov 9, 2021)

Trombonista said:


> Please verify your identity by addressing a post to KF on your Twitter or Facebook and link the post here.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## An Ghost (Nov 9, 2021)

Honestly, the real chris is more coherent than our imposter.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Nov 9, 2021)

Chris has gone private since his edgy video was uploaded. @RealChrisDugger you must really want attention since this thread has been dead since July. Get verified and spill the tea. I see the Paris is going all out on you again. Tell us the dirt.


Paris is most certainly a cow and we'd love to hear more about her.




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## greyvvitch (Nov 14, 2021)

I met October through a VT housing FB group and have been trying to track them down on here since there they are going by Lorelei Iridescent Neve Kerouac. Here's some highlights from their page recently. I'll probably post our text conversation too.


----------



## Water-T (Nov 15, 2021)

So Orc-Tober has once again assumed a new alias, made up yet another woe is me tale, and is grifting from strangers.

Quelle surprise.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Nov 15, 2021)

Chris, who has been faking cancer for years was correct for calling the FTM Midas Troon. Now Paris admits it. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 15, 2021)

greyvvitch said:


> Lorelei Iridescent Neve Kerouac


That is the trooniest name I have ever seen.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Nov 16, 2021)

Trombonista said:


> That is the trooniest name I have ever seen.


----------



## dirt lamb (Nov 16, 2021)

shocked i haven't seen this thread yet. please rate me late af but i just did a quick double check and haven't seen this posted yet.
paris glass started two GFMs earlier this year to help......raise money against october evans? idfk



GFM and archive




GFM and archive

King Midas / JaydenRiley Bedard / Jennarose Pamugas Bedard was indeed one of the beneficiaries of this GFM


 



Azrael is another twitter troon ebeggar I've been keeping my eyes on.
Midas is for sure a grifter lying about having cancer, also claiming stolen valor, as i've posted about here
october evans was right lmaoooo


----------



## Water-T (Nov 16, 2021)

dirt lamb said:


> shocked i haven't seen this thread yet. please rate me late af but i just did a quick double check and haven't seen this posted yet.
> paris glass started two GFMs earlier this year to help......raise money against october evans? idfk
> View attachment 2722406
> GFM and archive
> ...


Even a trash can gets a steak


----------



## dirt lamb (Nov 19, 2021)

new sock
twitter and archive





ETA: nevermind, they just posted they're a parody account. kind of funny though


----------



## JY's Tampon (Dec 4, 2021)

Chris has filed for restraining orders against cow, Paris and Ana.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Paris and Ana are now grifting for $15k for some reason.









						Legal Fees to Sue Our Abuser, organized by Paris Glass
					

My name is Paris. My friend Ana and I have been harassed and stalked by a woman named Octobe… Paris Glass needs your support for Legal Fees to Sue Our Abuser




					www.gofundme.com


----------



## dirt lamb (Dec 4, 2021)

JY's Tampon said:


> Chris has filed for restraining orders against cow, Paris and Ana.
> View attachment 2773748
> Paris and Ana are now grifting for $15k for some reason.
> View attachment 2773749View attachment 2773750
> ...


i guess the $20k from the first GFM she did for this exact reason  only a few months ago wasn't enough. paris is a fucking clown.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Dec 5, 2021)

This guy's an odd one. On to the watch list he goes.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Dec 5, 2021)

Shig O'nella said:


> This guy's an odd one. On to the watch list he goes.


Yes, he's constantly changing names and identities. He's currently on Facebook as Lorelei Kerouac.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Dec 5, 2021)

I know the new ranch home thing isn't the Tranch, since Penny said she'd shoot him on sight (I tend to believe that statement. Very little else Penny may say, but that ... yeah)

It's very Baker Street, that last post. And like the guy's dream in the song it won't happen, other than a 6 by 3 plot somewhere.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Dec 5, 2021)

Shig O'nella said:


> I know the new ranch home thing isn't the Tranch, since Penny said she'd shoot him on sight (I tend to believe that statement. Very little else Penny may say, but that ... yeah)


I must have missed that. Do you have a source?


----------



## Shig O'nella (Dec 5, 2021)

JY's Tampon said:


> I must have missed that. Do you have a source?


Page 4: https://kiwifarms.ru/threads/christ...hristina-autumn-taylor-etc.36919/post-6076069


----------



## dirt lamb (Dec 5, 2021)

Shig O'nella said:


> Page 4: https://kiwifarms.ru/threads/christ...hristina-autumn-taylor-etc.36919/post-6076069
> 
> View attachment 2776378


theres way too much overlap in troonworld


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 7, 2021)

JY's Tampon said:


> Yes, he's constantly changing names and identities. He's currently on Facebook as Lorelei Kerouac.
> View attachment 2776134
> View attachment 2776136View attachment 2776137View attachment 2776138


Lorelei is probably the worst name he could have chosen if he wants people to think he _isn't_ an abusive leech.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Dec 7, 2021)

Trombonista said:


> Lorelei is probably the worst name he could have chosen if he wants people to think he _isn't_ an abusive leech.


At least this Chris doesn't have a wife he could whore out.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 7, 2021)

Trombonista said:


> Lorelei is probably the worst name he could have chosen if he wants people to think he _isn't_ an abusive leech.


It reeks of rape thanks to Wesley "Laurelai" Bailey.


----------



## L_I_F_T_E_D (Aug 15, 2022)

Been a while since anyone updated - guess I can fill in some more info, as "Lorelei Keroauc" [sic] has a new Twitter and decided to post yet another rant about Mango Ranch.

New Twitter account has changed multiple times already, currently @LK_AutisticNerd
Was @The_LKOfficial at time of rant
Archive: https://web.archive.org/web/20220804132505/https://twitter.com/The_LKOfficial

List of all the new Social Medias: https://lk-autistic-nerd.carrd.co/
Archive: https://web.archive.org/web/20220812120720/https://lk-autistic-nerd.carrd.co/

Rant on TwitLonger by @The_LKOfficial on Aug 8:



Spoiler: Text of Rant



A Journey to Finding Myself, Peace, Justice and Being Alive Again​It’s been nearly a decade. A near-decade of being traumatized, emotionally and mentally exhausted, being doxxed/cyberstalked/etc., and dealing with very toxic people who should have been in prison for illegal internet activities and needs to learn how to respect my boundaries.

Deadnaming me based on things that I never actually did was not okay. And coming after me when they had literally NO IDEA that what they were doing was allowing the real culprits to escape, allowing a WHITE CIS MAN who was the actual stalker harassing everyone and is definitely several years older than I am, to escape accountability and enabling transphobic white supremacy by partaking in a life threatening, harmful and ILLEGAL transphobic misinformation campaign against me and not knowing the sources actually came from a website known as , a website run and managed and owned by actual white supremacy groups, and full of TERFs, transphobic/ableist/audist/xenophobic/racist people, and right-wingers in general, who has been implicated but unfortunately exonerated by admins of the website, in various dangerous and ABSOLUTELY 100% ILLEGAL CRIMES, including impersonating innocent people like myself by stealing our identities, using our deadnames or nicknames, stealing other parts of our identities, including photos and trying their best to imitate our cadences, our writing styles and so forth, without people wrongfully accusing us to really realize the clues or failure to read between the lines and see what’s really happening and what’s worse, they are truly and utterly relentless.

The members of  also were involved in the solicitation of several disabled/trans/BIP(M)OC/indigenous/deaf, etc. people’s attempts to unalive themselves (though very few in our various marginalized communities has actually succeeded in unaliving themselves), or partaking in ACTUAL IRL hate crimes, including plans to murder several people in our communities, sexual assault and even extremist violence against all of us.

How they’re not on a watch list yet or even on the FBI’s radar to be taken seriously to the point where many members of  needs to be held accountable, arrested, serving life sentences and be rehabilitated in psychiatric facilities (if it requires that by court decisions, assuming many of them will try to go for the insanity plea), is just beyond comprehension. They should have been arrested years ago when it got worse for a trans woman named Chloe Sagal, and should have had their website shut down immediately.

I will say this: I refuse to be silenced by very toxic people who has enabled the white supremacy rooted in all our marginalized communities, and I refuse to be silenced on matters related to , and they’re gonna have to actually kill me if they want me to be silent. But rest assured, they are not aware that I am registered, licensed, highly trained and have the ability to actually defend myself against white supremacy groups, transphobes, racists, ableists, etc., so they are gonna lose. And most importantly, they’ll be in the hospital stuck with the bills they gotta pay, if they ever attempted to go after me. I can break bones. I can aim very well with a bow and arrow. And I can put people in the hospital for weeks or months. Even with my own health issues and disabilities, I can successfully defend myself.

However, what I WILL NOT DO is kill. There’s an ABSOLUTELY, NON-NEGOTIABLE STRONG LINE that no one, not even me, should ever cross, in terms of proper self-defense. Self-defense at home or anywhere else, is absolutely critical in learning the ability to communicate clearly your boundaries, the ability to de-escalate any and all intense/violent situations without making it worse and to disarm our right-wing extremists without going too far. Unless someone such as myself have to absolutely defend myself to the death in order to actually survive and live to breathe another day and be at peace, then that is a choice we all have to learn to live with for the rest of our lives.

I am saying all this, in the event that something does happen, that they, the transphobic white supremacy groups and the  members of that hellsite must be aware, including law enforcement agencies, that everything I do is in absolute 100% self-defense to ensure survival, to stay alive and to have the inalienable NON-NEGOTIABLE RIGHT to be able to be proud of who I am, to live as long as I can and enjoy a peaceful, quiet life without them and without their extremist violence. So if the world is indeed a better place without them in it, due to future self-defense methods I might have to employ, then so be it.

A true leftist defends themselves and the marginalized communities that they care about. And so many “allies” (notice how I use the air quote here), they are enabling white supremacy, transphobia, ableism, audism, xenophobia, racism, etc., even if they said it was “unintentional” — they have way too much to unlearn about how to address issues facing all of our communities and find new ways to learn more about how to ACTUALLY BE ACCOUNTABLE, BETTER, ACTIVELY ANTIRACIST AND TRULY INTERSECTIONAL ALLIES of our various marginalized communities, even in this day and age.

Misinformation does kill, and if you are not careful enough, it can lead to multiple waves of what is called “cancel culture” tactics that is unfortunately rooted in white supremacy as well. Many will not be awakened, and unable to embrace the truths that I have spoken here thus far. In fact, by the time everything settles down, and the truth is finally seen and heard from me and me alone, along with my actual evidence, witnesses that actually saw everything that I went through and the trauma I had endured for being wrongfully accused of things I never actually did, since I have proof that someone, definitely a transphobic white supremacist WHITE CIS MALE from the U.K. (since a few of my hearing friends told me that his accent sounds exactly like a British accent from a MAN in his mid to late 30s and the way he talked is sounding VERY MENTALLY UNSTABLE, and I had to ask them to translate everything and to ask them to get sign language interpreters to help translate it too — long story short, I received really traumatic audio recordings from the MAN who did all those horrible things on CuriousCat and multiple harassing/threatening emails he has sent me over the years), it has led me to be severely traumatized, emotionally and mentally exhausted and absolutely ISOLATED from various marginalized communities that I thought I was safe in, due to my being a independent leftist, a person with various disabilities, health issues and including developmental/learning disabilities, being deaf and of course, being a non-binary trans woman who’s had 2 surgeries so far and beat cancer twice, and have the medical records and everything else to prove it and back up what I am saying and talking about here, along with my actual diagnoses of C-PTSD, Depression, Social Anxiety Disorder with a mild case of agoraphobia (which was triggered in the early days of the COVID-19 pandemic), Gender Dysphoria (soon to be Gender Euphoria, with one final surgery left to go), and literally NO PERSONALITY DISORDERS, NO BIPOLAR OR SCHIZOPHRENIA/SCHIZOAFFECTIVE DISORDER and ABSOLUTELY NO NARCISSISM WHATSOEVER, as I have been intensely and THROUGHLY EVALUATED, TESTED and PROPERLY DIAGNOSED with some of the best specialists and doctors in the world so far, and have actually been diagnosed with autism at a young age as well, with high support needs level of care, and while I am now able to live independently on my own for the last few years, I still have specialists and case managers to come see me with masks on, set up transportation schedules and appointments, ensure that I try my best to find work since I have been out of work since March 2020 (and STILL ON SSI/EBT benefits and Medicaid — I had gotten PUA benefits and other COVID-19 stimulus supports) while I stream/create content and earn some money monthly via Twitch, Trovo, Patreon, merch store sales, etc. and doing promo ads whenever I can handle doing the video editing/work (since I’m a Spoonie and can only do so much in a day before being exhausted and having spoons depleted from me), so yeah, I see all sorts of doctors, specialists, case managers, a therapist, a psychiatrist, a psychologist and a psychoanalyst to continue living a healthy-ish, stable and happy long life, assuming I survive the next decade-plus, and taking extra precautions to get vaccinated, boosted and so forth to prevent myself from getting infected or sick, and that absolutely includes masking, washing hands before I leave home and after I get home and living in a quiet, beautiful and peaceful townhouse on my own, with a lovely girlfriend who visits me occasionally from upstate NY, and enjoying this peace and quiet, while allowing my lawyers to take care of everything in regards to a defamation lawsuit that I filed, restraining/cease and desist/no-stalking orders that will be filed against the ones truly responsible and they must be held accountable as well, once the truth finally comes out, and to ensure that my life from here on out becomes better, stable and at peace with the end results and finally moving forward.

Rest assured, the end is coming. And it ends with karma, true accountability and justice against everyone who’s been involved in this from day one.

It does not matter if you were a part of our various marginalized communities: YOU PARTOOK IN AN LIFE THREATENING, HARMFUL, DANGEROUS, TRAUMATIZING AND DEADLY TRANSPHOBIC MISINFORMATION CAMPAIGN AGAINST ME. You can be trans, non-binary, a BIPOC or BIWOC or BIMOC, disabled, neurodivergent, autistic, deaf/hard of hearing, chronically ill, immunocompromised, etc. — YOU ABSOLUTELY FUCKED UP. And for that, you have to pay the price.

However, unlike most people who are so beyond help, so far gone and too toxic, I will not call you out, but instead call you in. We can have a civilized, calm, rational, peaceful and nonviolent conversation to resolve all issues peacefully and do what is called a court settlement session that involves conflict resolution, ethical community resolutions and the ability to communicate clearly and honestly and find a way to move forward without actually going to court.

However, since some of you have been facing serious defamation and financial fraud charges, I am trying my absolute best to give you a final chance to come together, hold the real culprits accountable (the culprits being ONE WHITE CIS MALE and the entire  website’s list of members on that horrible website) and perhaps, an accountability/apology statement from each of you, whether in the form of a TikTok video, a Instagram reel, a YouTube video, a written blog post, an news article (if you need to do that), etc., and it must be absolutely PUBLIC so all marginalized communities can witness the truth and finally welcome me back with open arms and I will respond with kindness and respect with a video, article, blog post, etc. of my own, asserting strong boundaries and accepting your apologies with a grain of salt, as you will have a lifetime of work ahead of you to continue undoing and repairing the damage you’ve caused.

A settlement check to be sent to me for loss of income from my previous projects/work I’ve done (this settlement check will be known as punitive damages) will most likely happen, along with possibly court mandated therapy sessions for most of you, and if some of you actually end up in prison, there’s nothing I can do about that, as the laws in America are absolutely clear: you cannot commit financial fraud (especially on websites like GoFundMe), and there are consequences for what you’ve done. Like I said, karma is real.

I’m not going anywhere. I refuse to be forced into social media silence again. I refuse to be afraid and hide until the real culprits are arrested. And I ABSOLUTELY REFUSE to entertain your sick, sadistic pleasures anymore. I will SPEAK MY TRUTH, SHARE MY TRUE JOURNEY and YOU WILL LEARN where I’ve actually been, what I’ve actually done and where I am nowadays, from the day I was born to this beautiful place that I live in here in Vermont, and to end your ridiculous, toxic, manipulative and hateful so-called “vendettas” against me and redirect your justified anger in constructive and healthy ways towards the TRUE CULPRITS: white supremacy groups, a WHITE CIS MALE from the U.K. who was impersonating me online for years and using my two deadnames to frame me for his illegal internet crimes and the ENTIRE  website. Once you’ve embraced the truth and actually DO BETTER to research thoroughly before wrongfully accusing members of our very own marginalized communities, such as wrongfully accusing me since I was actually truthful since day one, then you can begin to truly heal the wounds of all our communities, and perhaps, offer guaranteed and reliable ways to help us protect our safety on the internet and across all social media platforms. A VPN is a good start, but we have to do more to ensure guaranteed safety not just for myself, but for other people who has been harmed and targeted by very vile, toxic, abusive, horrible and deeply troubled people.

I want to give you that final opportunity to get out of the holes you’ve dug for yourselves, and I want you to embrace the reality and the truth at last. And I want you to finally dismantle white supremacy.

If you can do that, all of that and accept accountability, and TRULY WAKE UP, then our communities has a real chance of not just surviving but absolutely guaranteed to be thriving and not being treated like shit by our politicians and our world leaders who constantly see us as less than human. Once you’ve done all that I have aforementioned above, you have a true chance of finding a way to hold the politicians/world leaders accountable, the rich and corruptly powerful accountable and start to make real progress in the world in terms of human and civil rights, climate change, economic issues, policies that should benefit the 99% and not the 1% and effect real meaningful change together for all marginalized communities, the poor working class, those in poverty, all families and then, and ONLY THEN… the Republicans and Democrats will finally fall and bow to us in a peaceful, nonviolent revolution to effect the changes we absolutely need before it’s too late.

So in conclusion, I have come a very long way for nearly a decade-plus, and a even longer way for the last 20-ish years of my life, and I am almost 34 years old this Fall of 2022, to attain absolute peace, quiet and calm in my life’s journey, my life’s work and to truly heal from the toxic people, the traumas that I never actually deserved and to finally set stronger and better boundaries with everyone, even you.

If you are truly awakened like I am… then I invite you to join me and enjoy a beautiful world, a beautiful future and be stronger together in all marginalized communities and be among people that we care about and love and appreciate and respect and show kindness, a sense of empathy and sympathy towards them all and to find new ways to truly coexist together while reaping the benefits of REAL PROGRESS, REAL MEANINGFUL CHANGE and no longer suffer at the hands of our true enemies as we let capitalism die and be born again in a economy, a system rebuilt to benefit ALL OF US, not the 1%.

If you can see that, see what it requires to achieve absolute true leftist revolution for a better tomorrow, and put aside toxicity and drama and hold the real culprits accountable and be truly about us going against the rich — it’s always been a class war rooted in white supremacy, just like everything else is also rooted in white supremacy that MUST BE DISMANTLED IMMEDIATELY; you just don’t see it yet — and come out on the other side of the revolution, better, stronger and happier together, then imagine the possibility of more. The possibility of a cleaner, greener future. The possibility of marginalized communities finally being safe. True safe spaces for everyone that includes true intersectionality, true intersectional feminism and true intersectional equality for everyone. You can reap those rewards, those benefits of that beautiful, perfectly imperfect tomorrow and a better world for everyone.

But it all starts here: with you accepting accountability for wrongfully pursuing and accusing me. It also starts with holding the true culprits accountable and finally letting me sleep, letting me have my peace and letting me truly be safe again among you all. If you are leftists like I am, then you need to do this. There are no safe spaces in right wing/far right extremist circles or left-wing/leftist circles and absolutely no safe spaces in independent/centrist circles anymore — so how do we change that? How can you truly earn my trust and my respect and everyone else’s trust and respect again? Can you show us the work you’re doing, and perhaps do better this time around?

Like I said, I’m not calling you out; I’m calling you in to give you the final chance, the final opportunity to change the course we’re all on together, and start truly working together to go after said culprits, face accountability for what you’ve partook in, and to grow, to live happily ever after and to move forward finally together.

And that includes respecting my boundaries, stop deadnaming me (as I had to legally change my name for SAFETY REASONS since my stalker — a transphobic, racist WHITE CIS MALE — kept using my two deadnames to frame me for his crimes, and there is absolutely real evidence and proof that he did all that toxic and horribly hateful shit and not me), and finally wake up and accept the absolute truth from me, yours truly.

If you can do all that mentioned above, then perhaps, just perhaps as it is a very long shot, you can begin to earn my trust again and I’ll begin to feel safe again with all of you. Like I said, I am ABSOLUTELY NOT GOING ANYWHERE. Not until the truth is SEEN, FELT, HEARD and EMBRACED, and not until justice is finally served and not until karma comes to take care of all of you and hold yourselves accountable for partaking in a life threatening, harmful and toxic/dangerous transphobic misinformation campaign against me.

Thank you. I appreciate you listening and reading this far, assuming that you have actually read this far and REALLY LISTENED TO ME. If you did that, then we can begin to heal and move forward and hold our true enemies accountable. Let me finally rest in peace and enjoy a beautiful, quiet and peaceful life out here where I truly belong and truly feel like I am finally home, even in my new non-binary trans and tattooed and pierced body. This is home for me. I’m gonna be okay, with or without you, depending on how you choose to go forward from here. This is the final opportunity, the final chance for you. Otherwise, you are facing serious prison time and paying in far more larger punitive damages via a settlement check, and going to be locked up for a long time, alongside the same WHITE CIS MALE STALKER who framed me, and he’ll be in prison with you all and all of our marginalized communities will move on to the revolution without you.

I do not want to see any of you in prison. I don’t want to see a criminal record on your permanent files for the rest of your lives, since defamation/fraud charges are pretty serious felonies for you, and I want to ensure that you have a real equal opportunity to hold the true culprits accountable together with me. My lawyers are informing me that they are finalizing all paperwork to the courthouse and you will not be able to escape accountability. Some of them are actually subpoenas to force you to go to court and do the right thing. If you want to be called in without going to court and potentially go to federal prison for a long time, we can have a conversation together and do it in a community meditation meeting to resolve all issues peacefully and then we can move forward like I said.

All I want is absolute peace. So talk to me, bring your own lawyers if you want to and let’s have the community meditation meeting together to come up with real, concrete and realistic solutions together and discuss our next steps moving forward. This is the FINAL call-in for community meditation, conflict resolution and absolute peace in our various marginalized communities. Can you rise above and truly accept this call-in to come together? Or will you fail and not be the truly intersectional allies and leftists we needed you to be in order for our revolution to succeed finally?

The choice is yours. I hope you listen this time and find new ways to come together at last. Otherwise, I cannot help you. You’ll be left behind in prison with the real culprits (my stalker, the  website members and other white supremacy groups that was involved in this from day one targeting me — they’re gonna share cells with all of you and that’s not a good situation to be in, so please truly listen to me) and everyone else will go with me to survive and finally thrive in the revolution without you.

That’s all I wish to say. My journey to finding justice for the wrongs you’ve committed ends soon. But my journey to finding myself, finding peace and being alive again is almost finished in a few years from now. With or without you. At least I know who my true friends and my true allies are and I know who my true enemies are. Do you know who they are? Or are you truly lost in the madness of very toxic “cancel culture”, which was created and absolutely 100% rooted in white supremacy?

Sincerely yours,
Lorelei (aka Rory).


----------



## glass_houses (Aug 15, 2022)

CONSEQUENCES WILL NEVER BE THE SAME


----------



## lindsayfan (Aug 15, 2022)

Lorelei is a great name choice for this relentlessly recancelled schizo sexpest.

how about "Lorelei Rowling Polanski-Dugger" to really get a fresh start with no baggage

i feel like access to the OP is lost to the mists of time but it would be nice to add "Constantly Cancelled by the Rest of the Rat King" to the thread subtitle, since that's really this cow's primary claim to fame the last few years.

I like how transparently they're weaponizing the whole 'deadname' paradigm to escape responsibility. "if you connect me at all to my vast litany of past bad actions, you're a kiwi farmer and will go to prison!"



and of course my "*I WILL NOT KILL PEOPLE... i have NO PERSONALITY DISORDERS, NO BIPOLAR OR SCHIZOPHRENIA/SCHIZOAFFECTIVE DISORDER and ABSOLUTELY NO NARCISSISM WHATSOEVER... and you will not be able to escape*" shirt has people asking a lot of questions already answered by my "*I WILL NOT KILL PEOPLE... i have NO PERSONALITY DISORDERS, NO BIPOLAR OR SCHIZOPHRENIA/SCHIZOAFFECTIVE DISORDER and ABSOLUTELY NO NARCISSISM WHATSOEVER... and you will not be able to escape*" shirt


----------



## everybody in Portugal (Aug 16, 2022)

> And I ABSOLUTELY REFUSE to entertain your sick, sadistic pleasures anymore. I will SPEAK MY TRUTH, SHARE MY TRUE JOURNEY and YOU WILL LEARN

random.txt candidate right there.



lindsayfan said:


> I like how transparently they're weaponizing the whole 'deadname' paradigm to escape responsibility. "if you connect me at all to my vast litany of past bad actions, you're a kiwi farmer and will go to prison!"


I picked up on this, too. Suggesting they had to change their name to escape the crimes of their STALKER and HARRASSER (a CIS WHITE MALE, no less) was skeezy as fuck. Thank goodness for dedicated  making sure the names Lorelei Kerouac, October Evans and Christopher Dugger keep appearing together and foiling his plans, hmm?


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 16, 2022)

lindsayfan said:


> i feel like access to the OP is lost to the mists of time but it would be nice to add "Constantly Cancelled by the Rest of the Rat King" to the thread subtitle, since that's really this cow's primary claim to fame the last few years.


Your wish has been granted.


----------

